#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-09
<simon__> hi
 * phillw sweeps carpet and sprays air freshener so that people do not wander in and immediately leave :)
<TheMarius> http://fossbytes.com/movidius-fathom-brings-ai-stick-supercomputing-usb-drive/
<timmo> Why does my mouse keep freezing :(
<r3_> anybody know of a good GPS module for the raspberry pi?
<diplomat> hi guys) I have extremely silly question
<gordonjcp> diplomat: don't ask to ask :-)
<diplomat> I was playing around with appearance preferences -> font, how I can reset them to defaults?
<diplomat> I occasionally clicked on particular rendering methods, before it looked like all for methods were selected despite it's a single choice menu lol))
<guest-GXYvhE> qeeff
<guest-GXYvhE> we
<guest-GXYvhE> we
<guest-GXYvhE> we
<guest-GXYvhE> e
<guest-GXYvhE> qwelf
<guest-GXYvhE> come va?
<diplomat> I guess not that easy question)
<rev_> Is there anyone here who uses either the compiz regular or static application switcher and has gotten the "Set background color" and "Background color" options to actually take effect?
<rev_> Two separate installs on two different systems and I can't seem to get that one single option to actually work.
<jpbauddh> hi fnd
<jpbauddh> i want to download youtube videos. please tell me any downloader??
<Alexo> hi
<Alexo> somebody online?
<webmaster3> Hello. Good afternoon from Italy.
<webmaster3> I'd like to know how to get rid of the "Welcome Panel" on a guest-session, meaning that it does not appear at all when someone connects to a guest-session. I have already copied a user file from a temp. account into etc/skel/...
<Nosophorus> hello, guys
<ouroumov> hi Nosophorus
<ouroumov> Holly Crap
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, you're gonna have to do some "exclusive interactive video conferences" now
<ouroumov> congrats x)
<ouroumov> ( Patreon is @ 1,007$ )
<kidtwisted> Hello, I have a question about "Intel Graphics Installer for Linux" - when I run it
<kidtwisted> it complains "Distribution not supported"
<ouroumov> kidtwisted, did you try the automatic driver install from the Welcome Splash screen?
<ouroumov> (hi)
<kidtwisted> no not yet
<ouroumov> You should start with that I think
<ouroumov> It's in Welcome -> Getting Started
<Akuli> Ubuntu mate has a welcome screen junk?
 * Akuli moves to devuan
<ouroumov> bye Akuli =)
<kidtwisted> thanks
<tgm4883> Is there any way to tell that mate's running on a raspberry pi rather than another arm device?
<ouroumov> tgm4883, I suppose output of the "lshw" command must be rather unique on a rpi
<Akuli> I'm amazed, my example code passed flake8 :D
<Akuli> oops wrong channel :)
<hid|ninja> flake8 =
<gordonjcp> http://gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/sun.jpg
<gordonjcp> ^ transit of Mercury
<gordonjcp> http://gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/science.jpg <- "hello I would like to science too please"
<macdado> hello! i'm trying Ubuntu MATE in VMware on a Mac, thinking of installing alongside Win 10 on my wife's Lenovo pc. are there know complications, I don't know, with EFI boot or stuff like that?
<Mordoc> I just did the same thing on a older Mac Mini with no issues. Apple doesn't make it too hard to boot from USB and then install another OS. Are you thinking to dual boot or take the full meal deal?
<nomic> z.z.z.z
<macdado> sorry, i confused things a little
<macdado> i am testing it in vmware, looks and works great
<macdado> even though sometimes it stalls, but i guess it could be due to being live in a vm
<macdado> i'll try to actually install it in vm
<macdado> but i want to install it on a lenovo pc with dual boot with win 10
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> macdado: You can always give the Live session a spin
<macdado> yeah, my doubt is just because last time i installed with dual boot was a bit messy, but it was a while ago
<macdado> i think it was early EFI days (yes, that was a while ago)
<nomic> you disable EUFI
<nomic> back up your stuff before you do it
<nomic> on windows
<nomic> or from windows
<macdado> thanks
<nomic> dual boot install of windows/ubuntu was never a problem
<nomic> you have a boot manager (grub)
<nomic> if you run into problems, this place isn't that busy all the time -- go to forums
<nomic> or #ubuntu
<nomic> cos that place has 1800 people in it
<nomic> http://ubuntuforums.org/  <- also very busy and the place for support
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<macdado> thanks
<macdado> if i'll need i'll do it ;)
<nomic> im not even sure - don't recall - what UEfi does to interrupt things
<nomic> but I do remember disabling it on new laptop
<macdado> i also remember there being something to take care
<macdado> okay one good question for this channel: the *only* difference between MATE and Xubuntu is MATE vs Xcfe?
<nomic> windows .. the normal course of blowing away a brand new copy of windows -- I wrote to dell once for a refund (no reply)
<SonikkuAmerica> macdado: Yeah, that's about it.
<SonikkuAmerica> One is MATE, the other is XFCE.
<nomic> is mate desktop something like LXDE?
<nomic> gnome2 something
<SonikkuAmerica> MATE's a fork of GNOME 2.
<SonikkuAmerica> And we renamed the apps.
<macdado> ok, cause at work i installed xubuntu on a old laptop, i wonder if it's worthwhile to switch to MATE
<macdado> it's mainly doing stuff like VNC, accessing local network
<nomic> im really happy with mate . .weeks after getting it (pi3s), pi3 replaced my old humungous hp workstations -- I ran the upgrade to 16.04 while continuing to work (try that with windows) .. it all continues to run with 16.04
<nomic> they are rock solid -- an xubuntu user here -- I expect nothing to fail .. nothing does with mate
<nomic> & everything is where I expect it to be
 * nomic has a lower electricity bill, permanent NFS (am no longer losing files) .. and HD playback
<nomic> is good being able to just flick on a monitor and the desktop is there , in a different position
<nomic> beautiful -- the OS not being an issue ie. the PC
<nomic> someone said the PC will turn into a lump on the HDMI cable - its close to that .. these things are small
 * nomic uses x2x to drift mouse cursor across from laptop (xubuntu)
<SonikkuAmerica> << Also an Xubuntu user, but on Ubuntu MATE's social media and QA teams.
<macdado> okay so xubuntu it's equally good, it's just a matter of desktop enviroment
<nomic> i've left it on my laptop (main thing I type on) -- I could replace it with mate
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, in that vein, so is Unity, GNOME, KDE, LXDE... :P
<macdado> of course
 * nomic has been an xubuntu user since 10.04
<macdado> I was trying some other distros in VMware
<macdado> GNOME... is a bit weird
<macdado> looks nice
<pilne> must say... absolutely loving mate still
<pilne> just trying to find a way to re-order the stuff on my bottom panel using "ubuntu mate" panel layout
<ouroumov> re-order?
<pilne> like, right now it is good, but if i launch steam after i launch my browser, the tab thing for steam is always to the right of firefox windows
<rev_> Drag and drop reordering works for me.
<ouroumov> yES IT WORKS
<ouroumov> Oups
<SonikkuAmerica> oH NOES, CAPS LICK IS ON [sic]
<pilne> ohhhhh it has a tiny indicator that it will work
<pilne> i gotta be a bit more exact than the windoze at work, but i'm ok with that :)
<pilne> i was beeing sloppy and they'd snap back lol
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-10
<ouroumov> Ubuntu MATE on patreon is currently @ 1024$
<ouroumov> A nice, round number
<SonikkuAmerica> Power of 2
<colbyls> Hello, I am currently using mint mate. Planning to swithch to ubuntu16.x LTS. I want to continue to use gtk2-mate as my desktop as I have made substantial theme modifications which will take some time (or never be able) to port to gtk3. Is the current, 16.0x LTS  mate release compatable with gtk2 themes
<ouroumov> colbyls, yes
<colbyls> thank you
<ouroumov> The GTK3 drive concerns 16.10 and 17.04
<colbyls> OK. I'm guessing that as long as I am on 16.x LTS I will have a bit of time to work on converting my themes etc.
<ouroumov> If you stick to LTS, at least two years yes
<colbyls> That's what I was hoping. Thank you again and I'm going to start my download; bye
<pilne> i'm still getting used to apt instead of apt-get... not sure if i like it yet lol
<ouroumov> I haven't noticed much past a cosmetic difference :/
<ouroumov> Plus well, 4 less characters
<michael_> hello everyone
<michael_> anyone else having screen tearing issues? :( I'm using NVIDIA GTX GeForce 750 with Compton Marco and it works fine, but when I go to reboot machine, I'll get tearing again. The settings saved to Marcon Compton, but get screen tearing. Screen tearing will go away if switch away from Compton Marco and back...
<YankDownUnder> Screen tearing?
<YankDownUnder> Hmm...right...
<rajiv_> How to resume a download from "wget"?
<SonikkuAmerica> rajiv_: [ wget -c $SITE ]
<SonikkuAmerica> where $SITE is the place you're downloading it from.
<rajiv_> Whenever i install ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts, then after 10 minutes of the start of the install the screen turns off. When i move the mouse the screen turns on again. Anybody please tell me why this is happening?
<rajiv1> Whenever i install ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts i386, then exactly 10 minutes after the start of the install , the screen turns off. After moving the mouse slightly the screen turns on again. Why this is happening? Is it normal?
<alkisg> rajiv1: it's called "screen saver"
<rajiv1> alkisg: screen saver works during the installation process as well!
<rajiv1> Ok. thankyou:)
<alkisg> :)
<chemaher76> helow
<TwoNotes> No audio out of RPi3 headphone jack, even with "bcm2835" port selected.  USB works
<sireorion> hey guys.. is it possible to bridge networks in U-M?
<gordonjcp> sireorion: you can in any Linux
<gordonjcp> what the desktop looks like doesn't have any effect on that
<sireorion> gordonjcp: i have tryed in debian and its so f***ng hard to get it right
<sireorion> is there any gui apps that can do it?
<gordonjcp> no idea
<gordonjcp> I can't think why you'd use a GUI for bridging two networks
<gordonjcp> or how you'd use a GUI, for that matter
<sireorion> does U-M have "network-manager"
<gordonjcp> sireorion: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ubuntu-mate> +1
<ubuntu-mate> Hola
<sireorion> im trying to bridge from Wifi to ethernet
<ubuntu-mate> Buenos dias
<sireorion> que tal?
<ubuntu-mate> Saludos sireorion
<sireorion> Trate de escribir en Inglés aquí
<gordonjcp> sireorion: you just do brctl addbr br0 to create it
<gordonjcp> then brctl addif br0 eth0 wlan0
<gordonjcp> or whatever your devices are called
<sireorion> just remember im a noob at this
<sireorion> so ill write that in the terminal?
<gordonjcp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<gordonjcp> ^ have a read of that
<Guest77022> i cant bridge my wifi from network manger
<mrkelley> I'm working on upgrading my current 14.04 Mate to 16.04. I see there was a major bug filed (#1555237), but it looks like it got resolved. Is the upgrade process known to be stable yet, or is a full reinstall still the best option?
<Artemis3> mrkelley, if you can backup/reinstall, that should always be preferred :) (or have /home elsewhere and be careful)
<mrkelley> Well, I have /home on a separate partition on all my machines. And I can certainly do a full reinstall. I guess mostly I was wondering if anyone had tried the in-place upgrade yet, that's all. I've got the image, so I can do a re install easily enough. I did an upgrade on one of my standard Canonical servers, but it's a bit different on Ubuntu Mate, so I just wanted to know if anyone had tried it yet.
<Guest77022> do i have to disconnect from wired and wifi to do an bridge?
<draco_> I have ubuntu 15.10 installed on my machine and for a while I heard many good things about Ubuntu Mate. Is there an official way of installing whole mate desktop from ubuntu mate project on existing installation?
<draco_> if I will install ubuntu-mate-desktop, will that be vanilla mate or mate from ubuntu mate project?
<nomic> erm
<nomic> 16.10 is a long term release now
<nomic> = stable -- install that one, not 15.10
<nomic> 15.10 runs out of support shortly
<nomic> you can upgrade from 15.10 by typing "upgrade" , I think it is
<nomic> oh -- you have UBUNTU 15.10
<nomic> MATE IS SMALLER
<nomic> oops caps
<nomic> draco
<nomic> you want it dual boot?
<nomic> you can install it alongside your ubuntu
<user> hello
<ouroumov> lo user
<user> Where do I post an error/bug with one of the default themes in mate?
<ouroumov> Hm, not sure.
<ouroumov> What version of MATE is it?
<user> The problem is that, if I change SYSTEM>PREFERENCES>LOOK AND FEEL>APPEARANCE to either of the YuYo themes, when I go to APPLICATIONS>ACCESSORIES>DISKS, the volume I click on disappears in the center.
<user> 16.04
<user> It works in every other theme but YuYo
<ouroumov> Is Yuyo included by default in UM16.04? I'm asking 'cause I don't see it on my machine.
<user> yes it is
<ouroumov> In that case, I think the best place to report it would be the launchpad bug tracker
<user> ok thanks
<ouroumov> user, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate
<ariadna-bb> Hi, I've just finished to install Ubuntu Mate 16.04 AMD64 on my old PC.
<sarper> Guys I have tried many distros maybe more than 50 and found out that Ubuntu Mate is the best of all!
<Akuli> I like devuan more
<Akuli> you don't realize how much systemd slows down most other distros until you try it
<FireBeard> hello
<FireBeard> I just have a question how 'mate' is pronounced, because I pronounce it like 'I like you, mate'
<FireBeard> but I hear it pronounced as maté etc?
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> MAH TÉ
<FireBeard> ouroumov: ridiculous !
<FireBeard> I'll just say mate, as in mate
<FireBeard> :/
<sixwheeledbeast> Ma-Tay  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_mate
<FireBeard> it JUST sounds so pretentious to spell it mate, but not pronounce it like it is spelled :/
<FireBeard> stupid imho
<FireBeard> what do you think, mate
<FireBeard> :]
<sixwheeledbeast> It's not English, so makes perfect sense IMO
<FireBeard> true, I bet most people who use Mate don't have English as their first, second or even third language ;)
<sixwheeledbeast> Tomate-o ... tomato
<sixwheeledbeast> ;)
<FireBeard> I just think it's stupid
<FireBeard> to MAKE people call it MA-TAY
<FireBeard> it's spelled mate
<FireBeard> besides, the word 'mate' sounds friendly, because it means friend
<FireBeard> :p
<ouroumov> So? I don't go sounding "ussaaaaah" when I say U.S.A
<FireBeard> those are loose letters
<FireBeard> so u s a
<FireBeard> it's not a word, nor is it pretending to be, they are letters
<ouroumov> meh
<FireBeard> :D
<ouroumov> details
<FireBeard> so, how's ouroumov ?
<ouroumov> It sounds russian :o
<FireBeard> it's your name
<ouroumov> Indeed
<ouroumov> But it's read ala ruskyy
<FireBeard> My real name is Fjodor
<FireBeard> also russian
<ouroumov> "ou rou mof"
<FireBeard> ok, not asking anymore about your name then, sorry
<ouroumov> =)
<FireBeard> I just asked you how you were tho
<FireBeard> I myself am OK
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> I'm doing quite good. Thanks. =)
<FireBeard> ...
<ouroumov> ? :o
<FireBeard> never mind I guess, wow, I thought I was on another channel this whole time
<FireBeard> :/
<FireBeard> please forgive me
<ouroumov> xD
<FireBeard> soo...
<FireBeard> I tried to make my old hardware still matter for maybe two years or so
<FireBeard> seriously
<FireBeard> get this: DO NOT EVER GET THIS MONITOR https://www.alternate.nl/LG/19-5-Monitor-20M37A/html/product/1182344?
<chasinglogic> Does anyone know what package has mateconftool-2 in it?
<FireBeard> seriously, it's cheap, and it COULD work for some implementations, you'd think.. but no
<FireBeard> it's ridiculously sad, like a TN panel from about '95.
<FireBeard> it's THAT sad
<SonikkuAmerica> chasinglogic: Why do you need mateconf? We migrated to GSettings ages ago
<chasinglogic> SonikkuAmerica: mostly because this old script for setting my terminal colors uses it, if gconf does the same thing then I'll just sed it out no big deal
<SonikkuAmerica> chasinglogic: you can either use [ gsettings ] on the command line, or install dconf-tools and edit through the graphical dconf Editor
<SonikkuAmerica> chasinglogic: Why not edit the script?
<chasinglogic> SonikkuAmerica: That's what I meant by sed it out
<SonikkuAmerica> ah
<chasinglogic> Didn't know they were equivalent thanks!
<FireBeard> soo...
<FireBeard> timewarp complete, ready for transmission... this is the grandmix 1983
<FireBeard> all night long...
<FireBeard> soo...
<ouroumov> FireBeard, you alright?
<FireBeard> I am always alright
<ouroumov> I have the feeling you're distressed at the lack of activity here ~
<FireBeard> that part is true
<FireBeard> I like activity
<FireBeard> I like chatting
<ouroumov> I think there's a chat channel somewhere on this network :o
<FireBeard> there is, several
<FireBeard> *are
<FireBeard> anyway, I like it here
<FireBeard> so make me go, if you want
<FireBeard> soo... I cooled it down before you could
<FireBeard> seriously whatever cpu, prob about 45 deg
<FireBeard> who/what cares
<FireBeard> seriously, not one cares??
<FireBeard> wow
<ouroumov> Not one has probably read you yet
<FireBeard> how about making an XP usb boot disk
<ouroumov> whatfor?
<FireBeard> reinstall an XP machine
<FireBeard> just to see how it used to work 'back then'
<ouroumov> The goodold'days?
<tgm4883> FireBeard: I have almost that exact model sitting on my desk right now
<tgm4883> Mine's a 24M37H
<FireBeard> mever mind
<FireBeard> sorry
<FireBeard> soo...
<FireBeard> this is not what I wanted
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh nuts, the terminal server is dying again.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, there we go.
<ouroumov> x2go?
<SonikkuAmerica> wrong channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> FireBeard: Whoa, partner...
<SonikkuAmerica> Kind of a text wall there.
<SonikkuAmerica> There isn't much activity here because most people will go to #ubuntu for non-MATE-related support questions.
<SonikkuAmerica> (or to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat)
<FireBeard> soo...
<dna113p> ANyone ever had an issue with setting keybindings in compizconfig setting manager? THey don't seem to work for me and i'm not quite sure why
<ouroumov> dna113p, I'm sure a lot of people have had the problem.
<ouroumov> Compiz is a buggy piece of...
<dna113p> I just want keys to switch around in workspace wall but noo
<doug__> hi I think - I just installed Ubuntu on my RPI. Is a place I can go to ask questions?
<ouroumov> hi doug__
<ouroumov> You can ask Questions here, or on the community forums. If there's something precise you've got a problem with, ask in this section: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support/raspberry-pi-2
<doug__> Thanks!  As I worry about in Windows, I want to be sure my OS is properly updated. What is the best way to do this? And of course thanks for any assistance and recommendations :)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-11
<doug__> \And I do have a small problem, which I've solved before but doesn't come to mind at the moment, which is how to remove the black borders from all around my monitor when running Linux.  :(
<ouroumov> doug__, When you start your computer, after a random delay the software update will run a scan of the Ubuntu update servers and automatically prompt you when you need to install stuff
<doug__> Oh, that is a nice feature.  OK, thanks for that!
<ouroumov> If you're worried you're not up-to-date, you can also manually trigger the check for updates
<ouroumov> About your monitor, maybe check in System -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Displays
<ouroumov> If you can't solve it from that GUI configuration tool you'll want to look at the manual for the xrandr command.
<doug__> Well, I'm a pretty interested person in making sure my stuff is up to date (some people are cat people - so maybe it's ok that I'm a "make sure my compute device is up-to-date) kind of person
<doug__> ok! Looking, thanks - nice to be supported in the first 120 seconds I build a lynux device - kind of amazing actually
<doug__> linux sorry
<enyc> doug__: hahahaha I like tho "some people are cat people"
<enyc> doug__: you remind me of the start of this article:
<enyc> doug__: http://coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers/
<ouroumov> oh, that was a very good article
<doug__> hmm
<ouroumov> doug__, you were lucky to get support in under 120 secs, it's not like we watch this window all the time. :)
<doug__> not seeing anything about the borders but am thoroughly impressed by this experience
<enyc> doug__: look above again
<ouroumov> doug__, that said, you were still there after 120 seconds, which increased your chances by quite a lot. A lot of people don't have even that much patience. x)
<doug__> I heard about a Rasperry PI and got a couple on Amazon, heard the support community was pretty amazing and am floored - really
<ouroumov> It's time for me to eat.
<ouroumov> The massive plate of spaghetti awaits!
<doug__> I bought a credit card and put it into a cheap case, hooked up left over USB keyboard and mouse and in about 30 minutes I'm talking with people willing to help me literally from the first screen that pops up in (Ubuntu? not sure what I have running .... ugh)
<doug__> *credit card sized computer
<doug__> ok bye for now, thanks!
<enyc> doug__: dos't be surprised to get a hard to solve problem either...  learning to  ask very clearly helpful well worded questions  and post them on mailing lists or forums too  is helpgful...
<ouroumov> If you're in this channel you're most likely running Ubuntu MATE versions 15.10 or 16.04 for rpi.
<enyc> doug__: don't get "stuck" / annoyed on a single thing impotientyl
<doug__> hmm
<doug__> ok! thanks again - took me about an hour to get the pi working and now my wife wants my attention too
<doug__> so, must multithread
<doug__> will be back thanks guys and girls :)
<ouroumov> Damn
<ouroumov> If he hadn't .join()'ed already I'd have told him the technical term best suited to describe his situation was that he'd just received an interrupt.
<joshua__> asdas
<joshua__> Hello
<eric_> Anyone have a notion why my Pi 3 would tell me my wifi device is not ready when it was working great when I first installed ubuntu mate?
<lost_thought> I need some help with ubuntu. Im visiting my folks and my mom wants to get off of windows so i tried installing ubuntu 16.04 and mate on her pc. I have never seen this kind of problem before and don't know where to start. Sometimes the mouse and keyboard and working on the windows in the background. Ok lets say i open firefox. Every thing works. Now with firefox open I also open thunderbird. Ok so thunderbird is on top. But
<lost_thought> my mouse and keyboard are still clicking and typing to firefox. After some time of this i loose the ability to click anything. F12 still works for the drop down term which is the only way i can reboot. Does anyone have any idea why this is happening??
<pavlushka> lost_thought: may be your keyboard buttons are faulty, that's just a guess, but need to know the pc- configuration, that might help.
<lost_thought> every thing works under windows 7. intell 2500k. nvidia 560 ti/ 8 gig ddr3. 256gig ssd. um what els.  i just downloaded the ubuntu mate and normal ubuntu iso and burnded it to a cd. what els can i tell you about the pc. both usb mice and keyboard work under windows and manjaro. but manjaro is to buggy for her
<lost_thought> i have not tryed 14.04 yet
<lost_thought> basic ubuntu install. erase the the hole disk. format with ext4. i have notest that this problem will show up if i go strait to install ubuntu. i have to click try ubuntu then install from there. if i dont the the mouse stops working on the screen that shows what changes will be made to the disj
<lost_thought> disk*
<cjbayliss> lost_thought: could to run this and give this link it provides?
<cjbayliss> lspci | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<lost_thought> yes but it will have to wait till tomorrow. i had to clown windows back over to it so she could use it for now. i guess i was just hopping for some one to say "yeah i had that problem. this is how to get around it" but tomorrw when she gos to work ill run it. i know what lspci is but what is sprunge=<
<cjbayliss> lost_thought: basically that posts the output of lspci to http://sprunge.us/
<cjbayliss> (my prefered pastbin, because it is plain text)
<lost_thought> oooh i see
<cjbayliss> e.g: http://sprunge.us/VacP
<lost_thought> thats handy
<pavlushka> lost_thought: if a working system is a preference over latest release and not for you but for you mom, you should use a more stable release like 14.04.4's, and you can always upgrade to 16.04.1 after the release of 16.04.1 around July, :0
<pavlushka> :)
<tianlei> hey,guys.Can anyone tell me how to config fcitx
<draco_> I have ubuntu 15.10 installed on my machine and for a while I heard many good things about Ubuntu Mate. Is there an official way of installing whole mate desktop from ubuntu mate project on existing installation?if I will install ubuntu-mate-desktop, will that be vanilla mate or mate from ubuntu mate project?
<draco_> I don't want to dualboot, I want to have option of choosing different DE on login screen
<alkisg> draco_: yes, installing ubuntu-mate-desktop should be fine
<alkisg> You can also use virtualbox if you want to test it
<cjbayliss> (NOTE: I don't use Ubuntu) One way would be to install tasksel, run 'sudo tasksel' and choose the ubuntu mate option
<Guest99618> Hi,. new guy here, just installed ~~
<Guest99618> got an old pavillion dv7 - 17" - with an intel core I3 with 6 gig ram,.. i just put in a 250 gig, samsung evo 850 SSD  .. wow !!!
<Guest99618> in 23 seconds from power up. i am on web
<david_> Hey Linux Community, im new to Linuy and installed it yesterday on my dell xps 13. So far I got 2 issues. 1. My display flickers or blacks out for a sec and 2 I want to implement the vertical down scroll with 2 fingers.
<tiox> Who else uses xpad?
<danboid> What's Wimpy's IRC nick?
<danboid> gordonjcp: Hi!
<gordonjcp> danboid: hello
<danboid> gordonjcp: How to spot a Wimpy man here?
<danboid> He's been a naughty boy! :)
<danboid> I may just have to lurk a while longer eh?
<alkisg> danboid, what's the issue?
<tiox> danboid: wimpy
<tiox> He's online atm
<danboid> Its a bit OT for this channnel really - I'm wondering when he'll be updating the Arch MATE packages to 1.14? I understand he's been busy with 16.04 recently
<tiox> Just sayin' danboid, we call him wimpy because he's wimpy. (Real name is Martin Wimpress.)
<danboid> Just wondering if there has been another hold up apart from the usual annoying obvious life and time things
<danboid> tiox: Well aware :)
<alkisg> Sure, 16.04 support, raspberry pi development, he has a lot in his hands
<danboid> I'm suffering Arch version cold turkey now :)
<danboid> We're supposed to be bleeding edge over here! :)
<tiox> I am truly thankful for the MATE team's efforts. I almost, ALMOST have my Ubuntu 10.10 desktop back thanks to Ubuntu MATE, save for some GTK3 enhancements.
<tiox> If only Avant Window Navigator wasn't a casualty in Canonical's plans to dominate all other docks with Unity.
<tiox> It might seem dumb to some people, but I had a dock setup that was AWN, with DockbarX inside of AWN thanks to a special package that added a DockX wrapper so it functioned within AWN.
<andrews> Hi
<andrews> Have few questions
<andrews> i am a new user of Ubuntu
<andrews> was a windows user for many years,now is a little bit different to tweak this new system
<andrews> is easy or hard to set up the encryption of the disk at the beginning when you are installing the system ???
<andrews> i didntdo it cause i was worried if it takes too much time
<andrews> any suggestions ?
<superkuh> Like tiox said, yeah, Ubuntu MATE is great. I'm getting ready to switch over from my 10.04 partition to a new Ubuntu MATE 16.04 install. I've spent the last week or so setting up a test in a VM and it is almost perfectly matching my 10.04 install.
<superkuh> Much smoother than my experience with MATE desktop on 12 or Ubuntu MATE on 14.04.
<danboid> Wiiiiiiiiiiimpy!?!?
<danboid> Am I looking out for a sensible/obvious nick then like mwimp?
<alkisg> Nope :)
<TwoNotes> Should Ubuntu-MATE boot on an RPi3 with no display connected?  Mine seems to boot only with a display.
<gordonjcp> TwoNotes: HDMI?
<ouroumov> TwoNotes, it should
<gordonjcp> TwoNotes: wonder if it's possible to watch the composite output for clues?
<TwoNotes> I would need some sort of special connector for that I think
<TwoNotes> The symptom waas that the WiFi never started.  I gave it plenty of time
<TwoNotes> And without logging in, pulseaudio never started, so that is another problem.  This is to be a headless music player.
<gordonjcp> maybe installing ubuntu server would be a better fit?
<gordonjcp> if I was going to make an intentionally headless machine, I wouldn't start with a desktop OS
<TwoNotes> I was going to use Ubuntu Server, butwhich of the downloads listed at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm is for Rpi3, which I think has a Broadcom chip?
<TwoNotes> I was hoping that, after I got it properly configured, there was a way to lobotomize U-M to be a server
<tiox> Forum is broken.
<Paddy_NI> For some strange reason I cannot access or ping my router on my ThinkPad
<Paddy_NI> Running Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<Paddy_NI> No proxies or strange firewall rules
<Paddy_NI> Very confused
<sindre> Howdy good morning/evening
<mate|nik> hi
<mate|nik> in ubuntu mate for rpi3 is it possible to run all that can be done on ubuntu pc desktop?
<gordonjcp> mate|nik: pretty much
<gordonjcp> there's a lot of binary-only stuff that won't work on ARM
<mate|nik> and that one can be compiled in some way for arm?
<pjpmate> community site is unavailable from US
<gordonjcp> mate|nik: probably not; if it's binary-only the chances are the sources are unavailable
<mate|nik> :( ok! because i want to install this: http://cartodb.readthedocs.io/en/latest/install.html
<mate|nik> do you think that is possible?
<gordonjcp> mate|nik: good question; probably
<gordonjcp> mate|nik: from experience, OSM tile rendering requires an unholy amount of memory
<mate|nik> yes but only for tests do you think that will work? i don't want to use it as server
<mate|nik> i tryed to install on raspbian and i was not able to install it
<gordonjcp> mate|nik: you really want a fairly meaty machine
<pjpmate> mate community is read mode now
<r10t> kudos to the community behind ubuntu mate, after trying all of the "mainstream" versions and running into bugs, 16.04 of _this_ release works perfectly...even on my terrible hp laptop :)
<Talikka> I noticed Ubuntu Mate is much better translated into Finnish than into Arabic.
<Talikka> In my installation the top panel disappeared and I had to create a new user account. I don't know how the panel can be made working again.
<Talikka> There was a crash and an error message of mate-panel but it did not succeed in reporting i guess since I couldn't connect to wifi with the panel away.
<supusr> I have the intel ¡915 integrated graphics driver for the Intel Core i5-2310 CPU @ 3.2GHz cpu.  Currently I'm using 14.04 and the 4.2.0-36-generic kernel, which appears to be the last kernel to support my graphics.  I cannot get Ubuntu unity or any of the other flavors to work with it in 16.04.  Any suggestions?
<ouroumov__> hi supusr
<ouroumov__> How far did you get with Ubuntu MATE?
<Akuli> supusr, but everything worked in 14.04 with a 4.x kernel?
<supusr> So, with MATE, my preference, the beta and alpha versions would install, but with almost unreadable blurry displays (my default is 19820x1080).  I figured the bugs would be ironed out by 16.04, so never complained or installed.  With the release of the LTS final version of 16.04, I had the same problem.  The 4.2.0.36 kernel works, which is why I'm
<supusr> now on 14.04, but the new one does not.
<supusr> I meant 1920x1080, clearly.
<supusr> I want to use 16.04 MATE or Xubuntu, but cannot.
<Akuli> I'd suggest sticking with 14.04
<Akuli> it'll be supported until 2019, so many good years of lts to come :)
<supusr> Yes, that will work for now, but I have older versions of the programs.  Any chance point updates will update the kernel?
<Akuli> do you want or don't want to update the kernel?
<Akuli> you can apt-mark hold linux* to hold all linux kernel things, i do that on my computers but #ubuntu people think it's a bit of a security issue :)
<supusr> I am an intermediate user - if I could learn to do it in order to use my current system with 16.04, I would want to.  My only other solutions would be to stay with 14.04 or get a newer machine.
<Akuli> You can install 16.04's kernel in 14.04
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-xenial
<supusr> But, if the kernel is the problem, won't that bring the problem with 16.04 into my 14.04 setup?  Wouldn't the better idea be to somehow use the older kernel with 16.04?
<ouroumov__> Yes it would
<supusr> Is that a possibility?
<ouroumov__> What is the kernel in 14.04 by now? 3.14 - something?
<supusr> 4.2.0.36
<supusr> I think later ones bring the problem with my express chipset.
<ouroumov__> That doesn't sound righ
<ouroumov__> right
<supusr> Just did a screenfetch.
<ouroumov__> supusr, did you manually install a higher kernel?
<supusr> supusr@cm6850-5:~$ screenfetch
<supusr>                           ./+o+-       supusr@cm6850-5
<supusr>                   yyyyy- -yyyyyy+      OS: Ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<supusr>                ://+//////-yyyyyyo      Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.2.0-36-generic
<supusr>            .++ .:/++++++/-.+sss/`      Uptime: 1d 20h 2m
<supusr>          .:++o:  /++++++++/:--:/-      Packages: 1909
<supusr>         o:+o+:++.`..```.-/oo+++++/     Shell: bash 4.3.11
<supusr>        .:+o:+o/.          `+sssoo+/    Resolution: 1920x1080
<supusr>   .++/+:+oo+o:`             /sssooo.   DE: Unity 7.2.6
<supusr>  /+++//+:`oo+o               /::--:.   WM: Compiz
<supusr>  \+/+o+++`o++o               ++////.   WM Theme: Ambiance
<supusr>   .++.o+++oo+:`             /dddhhh.   GTK Theme: Ambiance [GTK2/3]
<supusr>        .+.o+oo:.          `oddhhhh+    Icon Theme: ubuntu-mono-dark
<supusr>         \+.++o+o``-````.:ohdhhhhh+     Font: Ubuntu 11
<ouroumov__> Thanks for the flood
<ouroumov__> Well anyway
<ouroumov__> You can grab any kernel you want and run it on 16.04
<ouroumov__> I don't think it'll break a lot of the OS stack
<supusr> OK.  I know the commands to get them, but now how to keep them without getting updated kernels.,,
<supusr> but not how...
<ouroumov__> I think the one time I did that was using synaptic
<ouroumov__> Yes
<supusr> So, if I understand the experiment you propose, which I am not opposed to trying, I would first install the (blurry) 16.04, then install synaptic, then get the older kernel in place and indicate I would like to keep it.  Sound right?
<ouroumov__> You pick the kernel you want, then go to Package and check lock version
<ouroumov__> supusr, indeed
<ouroumov__> I'm curious to know if it'll work or not.
<supusr> OK.  Provided I can see the screen  well enough to do it all, it might work.  I will try it later today.  How can I let you know the result?
<ouroumov__> If it doesn't change anything it might be that it's the fault of i915 and not of the kernel
<supusr> Yes.  It's worth it to try to find that out.
<ouroumov__> supusr, you can just come back here and tell us
<supusr> OK.  Iĺl need to wait a bit until I know I have a few hours on the machine, but I'll give it a whir.
<supusr> whilr.
<supusr> whirl.
<danboid> No Wimpy?
<pavlos> community website gives me, 400 Bad Request
<ouroumov__> hi pavlos
<ouroumov__> There is currently restructuring work in progress on the forum
<pavlos> hi ouroumov__
<pavlos> ok np
<ouroumov__> pavlos, availability comes and goes
<pavlos> I'll wait
<Nosophorus> hello, guys
<supusr> Ubun+uM@+e
<supusr> I was asked to send this info for those who were helping me this morning: For those using the Intel ¡915 integrated graphics driver not supported by the newer linux kernels in 16.14, this is the fix:  install the older kernel that works (linux-image-4.2.0-040200-generic_4.2.0-040200.201510260713_amd64.deb) (and headers), then mark it as locked in s
<supusr> ynaptic, then reboot, and it works.  One can now get native resolution 1920x1080 working and thereby use 16.04.
<HetroErectus> BUG ALERT! my mate taskbar applets (volume control primarily) stops working ... and there are several steam games that wont start.. such as dota 2
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-12
<ouroumov__> hi HetroErectus
<HetroErectus> hi
<ouroumov__> HetroErectus, this is not the optimal place for a bug report, due to the transient nature of the chan
<HetroErectus> ah ok...
<ouroumov__> HetroErectus, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<HetroErectus> i just yell out though.. i'll find the forum and file it
<HetroErectus> 16.04
<ouroumov__> Thanks for reporting it. When you post on the forum please submit as much information as you can regarding your setup. :)
<HetroErectus> yep
<ouroumov__> The forum is here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/feedback
<HetroErectus> im trying to load it but im downloading 2 games on a 3mbit line
<HetroErectus> :/
<HetroErectus> so it hangs.. bad!
<ouroumov__> ^^
<HetroErectus> ...in windows store, so dont worry...
<HetroErectus> im on my surface pro now
<HetroErectus> support & help ?
<HetroErectus> cant find a spec place there for bugs
<SonikkuAmerica> What/
<ouroumov__> HetroErectus, no, in Feedback I think.
<ouroumov__> HetroErectus, scratch that
<ouroumov__> Go with Support & Help
<HetroErectus> yep
<HetroErectus> filed!
<ouroumov__> thx :)
<ouroumov__> HetroErectus, you didn't specify what version of Ubuntu MATE you're using
<HetroErectus> dang!
<HetroErectus> done
<HetroErectus> hoep its sorted out.. annoying cause some of the games that wont start gives shadows, and to get the volume control working again i have to reboot
<HetroErectus> hope it GETS sorted out
<HetroErectus> must be its late :/
<HetroErectus> shadows = ghost image
<HetroErectus> however, ATI drivers seem to run well so idk what that issue with steam could be
<HetroErectus> i use the open source ones, maybe i should specify that too?
<HetroErectus> added it
<ubuntu-mate> Hi anyone there?
<HetroErectus> <-
<ubuntu-mate> Hi
<HetroErectus> hi .. wzp
<ubuntu-mate> So I have an Acer S3 laptop I'm trying to insatll mate on but can't. Speciffically my problem is that I can't get the SSD I installed to be stay formated as ntfs and do the install
<ubuntu-mate> It asks me to define a /root directory and I tried to set the SSD as the /root direc
<ubuntu-mate> except the drop down doesn't have a /root option
<ouroumov__> You can't define a Linux system partition as NTFS
<ubuntu-mate> I can't =?
<ubuntu-mate> So I have to to use ext 4 or something as the format?
<ouroumov__> Yes
<ouroumov__> ext4 for "/" (root) and "/home" (where user files go)
<ouroumov__> You also need a swap partition the same size as your RAM if you want to be able to hibernate
<ubuntu-mate> okay... So what file format can I use with mate if I will regularly have files larger than 4.6 GB?
<HetroErectus> are you going to use the entire disk?
<ouroumov__> And if you're booting into UEFI mode you also need a 300MB 'Efi Boot Partition'
<ubuntu-mate> The laptop has a 20GB swap intergrated to MB
<ubuntu-mate> booting in Legacy
<ubuntu-mate> I will be using the whole disk
<HetroErectus> right!
<HetroErectus> then its easy peasy
<HetroErectus> just let ubuntu use the entire disk.. theres an option for it during install
<HetroErectus> just make sure you pick the right one, but you'll see it on the number of avaliable GB
<ouroumov__> <ubuntu-mate> okay... So what file format can I use with mate if I will regularly have files larger than 4.6 GB? -> I don't understand that question
<HetroErectus> you can have as large files you want, with a caviat, if you have disks larger than 2 TB you might have issues
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, max file size for ext4 is 16TB, you have files larger than that?
<HetroErectus> then you have to change from MBR to ... GPR or something like that
<HetroErectus> but you can do that after installation
<HetroErectus> its a simple tool for it in ubuntu mate
<HetroErectus> "disks"
<ubuntu-mate> Okay so I have another laptop (same one) I put vanilla Ubuntu on it and did it with the stock options
<ubuntu-mate> it is ext 2 maybe or 4
<ubuntu-mate> and when I download a 4.5 or larger file
<ubuntu-mate> in rar or something and try unpacking it. It won't let me
<ubuntu-mate> and I can't write files larger than 4.5gb to the HDD in the vanilla ubuntu one
<ubuntu-mate> I wanna try Mate because I heard on LAS that it has a better power saving feature baked it. STILL VERY NEW TO LINUX
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, maybe it's rar's fault
<ubuntu-mate> I think I understand what you're saying Hetro. So install with ext 4 and then after the install separate the SSD into two partitions? 1 for /root that is the OS and the one for /home that is ntfs?
<ouroumov__> What's the version of that normal Ubuntu you tested?
<ouroumov__> 16.04?
<ubuntu-mate> 15.10 then upgraded to 16.04
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, no the partitioning is done at the time of install
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, please, please do not make a /root partition
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, you need a partition for your system with "/" as mount point.
<ouroumov__> Not "/root", just "/"
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, how large are your drives?
<ubuntu-mate> the swap on the MB is 20GB and the SSD is 120GB
<ouroumov__> And those are the only drives in your machine?
<ubuntu-mate> "/" is "/root" got it
<ubuntu-mate> yes its a laptop
<ouroumov__> Okay
<ouroumov__> and your swap shows up in the installer as a separate drive?
<ubuntu-mate> Yes
<ouroumov__> Then do the following:
<ouroumov__> assuming sda is your 120G ssd and sdb is your 20GB swap
<ubuntu-mate> yes exactly that way
<ouroumov__> Click sda, create new partition table
<ubuntu-mate> following along now
<ouroumov__> Select free space in sda, click green plus sign, create a partition for your system. Type: ext4, size: 30GB (to be large-but I don't know your uses cases)
<ouroumov__> oh, Size: 30000 MB actually
<ubuntu-mate> * Note the SSD did have a 104MB partition on it prior to clicking the New partition
<ubuntu-mate> I think for SSD chache/error stuff? idk
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, I don't think that's important
<ouroumov__> Anyway, next: click the green plus sign again, use all remaining disk space for a new ext4 partition with mount point "/home"
<ouroumov__> Next: click sdb and create a new partition table
<ouroumov__> Select all the free space in sdb for a partition of type "swap"
<ubuntu-mate> Okay, I'm going with 40000 MB as my partition. Do I select Primary/logical and the location is what beginning/end
<ouroumov__> Make sure before you click install that the boot loader is set to install on "sda"
<ubuntu-mate> Will do, Im going slow to ask you questions lol
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, for that "primary/logical" stuff: always use the default value
<ubuntu-mate> Im still on the "create partition" part of sda
<ubuntu-mate> Okay will use the default
<ouroumov__> It should change to "logical" after your first partition I think
<ouroumov__> but you don't have to care
<ouroumov__> Just don't force it to be always primary OK?
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, for the beginning / end use the default too
<ubuntu-mate> Okay done and done. I do have some free space in "sda"
<ouroumov__> how much?
<ubuntu-mate> should I format that now or after the install.
<ubuntu-mate> 80034MB
<ouroumov__> You forgot the /home partition I think :o
<ubuntu-mate> oh yeah lol
<ouroumov__> (see above)
<ubuntu-mate> ouroumov random question I just grabbed the other laptop I have whihch is the vanilla Ubuntu how to I check what format I used for it
<ubuntu-mate> because I might have done ext4 and it definitely can't handle large files
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, type "mount" in a terminal
<ubuntu-mate> did that. A lot of text came up
<ouroumov__> look for your "/dev/sdaX" entries
<ouroumov__> There should be the type somewhere in there
<ubuntu-mate> I think my chat broke =/
<ubuntu-mate> now it works
<ouroumov__> ^^
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda1 type vfat
<ouroumov__> efi?
<Ramlinman41> ext4 can handle up to 16 TB files
<ubuntu-mate> the boot. um i think its legacy. let me check
<ouroumov__> Ramlinman41, I told him but he doesn't believe me xD
<ubuntu-mate> yes legacy
<ubuntu-mate> that one doesn't have a updated bootloader so no ufei option
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, what is the mount point for that /dev/sda1?
<Ramlinman41> Even using at the worst formatting it can handle 16GB files
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, FYI I'm currently watching "The Martian" version Full HD 1080p from my ext4-formated SSD. The file is 11.7BG. ext4 works with big files.
<ouroumov__> -BG+GB
<ubuntu-mate> the mount point. ummm okay so don't judge me but on the vanilla ubuntu one i coouldn't figure out how to get the HDD to be the /root or boot or what ever but I got the swap to reformat and work. sooooo the swap 20gb on the motherboard is the OS and the HDD is really just liek a mounted drive and when I download a large file there (in say like 30 pieces) directly to the HDD then try unpacking it. it craps out on me
<ubuntu-mate> every time
<ubuntu-mate> I suck at typing fast. Excuse my belligerent amount of spelling errors
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, better command
<ouroumov__> type on the classic machine:
<ouroumov__> lsblk -l --output MOUNTPOINT,FSTYPE
<ubuntu-mate> okay I typed in mountpoint
<ubuntu-mate> I got some stuff
<ubuntu-mate> but when I put fstype in after it doesn't do anything
<ubuntu-mate> says comand not found
<ouroumov__> please respect precisely the spaces and capitalization
<ouroumov__> No space after coma
<ubuntu-mate> whoops
<ubuntu-mate> added a space
<ouroumov__> ^^
<ubuntu-mate> okay so maybe im slow. but I typed it in exactly as you have it and command not found =/
<ubuntu-mate> nvm
<ubuntu-mate> missed the first step you have
<ouroumov__> Are you sure you used a coma and not a semicolon?
<ubuntu-mate> trying agin now
<ubuntu-mate> got it.
<ouroumov__> o/
<ubuntu-mate> mountpoint fstype then under that vfat under that; /   ext4; [SWAP]   swap
<ouroumov__> HAHA
<Ramlinman41> vfat is a problem
<ouroumov__> uoh, excuse me
<ouroumov__> I was laughing hard
<ubuntu-mate> lol
<ubuntu-mate> i honestly don't even know what i did
<ubuntu-mate> can you explain haha
<pilne> i feel like i've walked into a situation where someone is needlessly complicating their life
<ouroumov__> Sure
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, you other computer is using FAT32
<ouroumov__> :')
<ubuntu-mate> my vanilla ubuntu machine
<ubuntu-mate> dam
<ouroumov__> Yes
<ubuntu-mate> well thank you
<ouroumov__> Hence the 4GB limit
<Ramlinman41> 4? I thought it was 2
<ubuntu-mate> i see
<ouroumov__> Sorry, hence the limit
<ubuntu-mate> the limit is like 4.2-4.5 its weird
<Ramlinman41> yeah ubuntu-mate, its that 1000 vs 1024 thing
<ouroumov__> FAT32: 4,294,967,295 bytes
<Ramlinman41> It all depends on how you calculate
<ubuntu-mate> p.s. the mate install worked. THANK YOU EVERYONE!
<ouroumov__> \o/
<ubuntu-mate> seriously much appreciated. I'm happy the chat was built into the mate welcome.
<ouroumov__> Yeah it's useful
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, you've booted the new install and all?
<ubuntu-mate> not booted yet. actually still using it. I'm up to the part where i have to name it
<ouroumov__> Oh so it's not actually installed yet
<pilne> comrade ouroumov__ i salute your patience, yer a better human being than I.
<ubuntu-mate> not technically
<ouroumov__> Tovaritch pilne, don't sell yourself so short
<ouroumov__> I have the benefit of being a teacher of a sort
<pilne> i'm only 170cm tall, kinda hard not to be short :p
<ouroumov__> pilne, I only have 4cm on you
<pilne> hehehe, i dunno, i don't mind helping and teaching, but i get frustrated when it feels like there is an easier solution that will accomplish the same proper outcome
<ouroumov__> But there wasn't really. The default solution here would have neglected to use sdb.
<ouroumov__> At least, I think it would have
<pilne> ahhhhh, and I came in part of the way through, and I had a couple of beers at a wake, so maybe I got things wrong and I owe ubuntu-mate an apology
<ouroumov__> ^^
<pilne> my apologies to all i slighted in this exchange
<ouroumov__> ubuntu-mate, any update?
<ubuntu-mate> the install finished and it says I can continue testing or restart
<ubuntu-mate> (sorry had to go get my dad from the train station
<ouroumov__> So please restart and see if it works
<ubuntu-mate> I will restart but will I be able to join this chat again ( I have no idea how the irc chats work)
<ouroumov__> Yes
<ubuntu-mate> okay
<ouroumov__> Just follow the same path
<ubuntu-mate> gonna restart then
<prime_> Ubuntu-mate here. The install worked! for reals this time. Booted up from the SSD. The install seems to be good
<ouroumov__> \o/
<prime_> Thank you guys!
<ouroumov__> prime_, so I've got a few post-install recommendations if you'd like
<prime_> all ears
<ouroumov__> First, you should immediately go to MATE Tweak -> Windows and pick "Marco + Compton" as your window manager option
<prime_> done
<ouroumov__> Next, and a question first: are you using Firefox?
<prime_> yes
<ouroumov__> Don't start it yet
<ouroumov__> If you haven't already
<prime_> ....... a little late
<ouroumov__> If you have close it
<prime_> closed it
<ouroumov__> Do a full system update
<ouroumov__> (Welcome -> Getting Started)
<ouroumov__> Then once the update is done, go right to drivers step, click install firmware package
<ouroumov__> Then reboot
<prime_> can I do "sudo apt-get update" for the same thing or no
<ouroumov__> Yes
<ouroumov__> You can even "sudo apt update"
<prime_> doing it now
<ouroumov__> Anyway, when you open up firefox again I recommend you first install the addons: uBlock Origin, Privacy Badger and HTTPS everywhere before you start visiting sites
<prime_> I usually always do (except for privacy badger, Ive been using Annoymox but was thinking of switching to Shadowsocks)
<cde> how do i get the source code for ubuntu mate?
<ouroumov__> cde, Website -> Community -> Bottom of the page
<cde> thankyou
<ouroumov__> yw
<prime_> >ouroumov_ restarting now
<prime_> back now. installing add-ons for firefox
<Galatran> Ahoi!
<festerB> ouroumov__: what about chrome? same adv as you just gave prime_ for ff?
<ouroumov__> hi festerB
<ouroumov__> festerB, yes if the addons exist
<festerB> great, many thx
<festerB> they all do btw
<ouroumov__> I never used Chrome so I don't know about uBlock
<ouroumov__> I know the other two are likely because they're from the EFF
<rev_> Chrome has uBlock Origin, works just as well
<ouroumov__> cool
<festerB> I also have a fourth "addon" in the sense that I only use startpage.com
<rev_> Question: Does anyone else have this issue where the Mate menu bars are absolutely massive on login for a few seconds before refreshing and taking on their proper appearance?
<rev_> Short video of what I mean: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8iIVEJDFA_rR1o5YU9OUE9kQjA
<rev_> Not sure if it's a glitch or Nvidia drivers just acting weird
<rev_> DPI settings in greeter don't seem to change anything
<ouroumov__> rev_, I'm not experiencing it
<ouroumov__> (Using Intel integrated graphics here)
<rev_> Alright, thanks. Wanted to make sure it was out of the norm. Didn't know if I should ask on the forums or not.
<rev_> New to linux.
<ouroumov__> rev_, you're using what option in System -> Preferences -> Look & Feel -> MATE Tweak -> Windows -> Window Manager
<ouroumov__> ?
<rev_> Compiz, which could very well be the problem. But, I really want to keep the nice effects.
<rev_> I'll have to test it a bit more.
<ouroumov__> Since you've already taken great steps to document the issue it would be even better with a try using Compton
<ouroumov__> I think that'd make a good post for the forum.
<ouroumov__> Your system is up to date & all?
<rev_> Yeah.
<rev_> I'm going to give compton a test here. Might make a forum post after I try a few more things to see if I can't troubleshoot it.
<rev_> brb
<ouroumov__> wb
<rev_> Issue still exists.
<rev_> I'll keep messing around and make a post about it in the support forum.
<rev_> Thanks again.
<pavlushka> rev
<pavlushka> rev_:
<rev_> Yeah
<pavlushka> I face that issue of bigger fonts before login,
<rev_> Are you using Nvidia drivers by any chance?
<pavlushka> no, intel builtins
<pavlushka> but didn't raised that as issue
<rev_> Interesting. I was thinking it was a driver issue since the Nvidia drivers messed with my desktop DIP scaling and GRUB resolution.
<pavlushka> seeing your posts, it came to my mind.
<alkisg> rev_: does it also happen with the guest account?
<rev_> I'd have to check
<alkisg> (i.e. with completely clean settings...)
<pavlushka> alkisg: should rev_ file a bug for that?
<alkisg> Sure why not, but in general I prefer doing the research before filing the bug, it allows for better bug reports
<alkisg> E.g. there are ubuntu specific bugs that should be filed on launchpad, and non ubuntu specific bugs that should be filed upstream
<pavlushka> alkisg: well, he can add/change the details anytime.
<alkisg> Deciding where to file the bug is very important in getting it resolved
<alkisg> He can't change the bug tracker without filing a second bug report...
<pavlushka> alkisg: copy that.
<rev_> alkisg: Guest account didn't fix the issue. Actually brought back the Nvidia driver/DPI scaling issue.
<rev_> I think I need to somehow mess with the DPI scale for the entire system rather than just my user.
<mate|76058> how can i build matebuntu from source?
<SonikkuAmerica> mate|76058: You want to remaster the ISO/
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<mate|76058> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> Why?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Just wondering)
<mate|76058> for the lulz
<mate|76058> that and i want to replace systemed
<SonikkuAmerica> Oooooh
<SonikkuAmerica> That might be hard to do.
<mate|76058> oh launchpad is confusing me im used to github how do i get the source?
<SonikkuAmerica> You'd use bzr to get it.
<mate|76058> i looked into that but i dont know how to clone the repo
<SonikkuAmerica> !bzr
<SonikkuAmerica> errrg
<SonikkuAmerica> it'd be nice to have ubottu in here
<SonikkuAmerica> "bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/ for a quickstart guide."
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't use bzr for anything at all
<SonikkuAmerica> but the tutorials there might help you.
<mate|76058> thankyou
<alkisg> rev_: does it also happen if you temporarily disable the nvidia driver?
<alkisg> I think you can set the dpi globally by creating an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<alkisg> If in the end you discover that the bug originates in the nvidia driver, then you should file a bug report in the nvidia forums...
<rev_> Still need to test with the driver disabled. Will check in just a bit here.
<rev_> Thanks for all the suggestions.
<todd_> Nice looking install
<todd_> Going to be interested to see how it runs on my HP DV 9000
<dintari> what is video player app name in Ubuntu-15? need the one that really compatible. thank you
<alkisg> vlc
<danboid> Do we have a Wimpy man?
<danboid> Apparently Wimpy's nick is way above top secret
<gordonjcp> danboid: what the absolute fuck are you wibbling on about?
<danboid> gordonjcp: :D What's wimpy's IRC nick?
<gordonjcp> what are you talking about?
 * flexiondotorg is Wimpy.
<danboid> Aha! Thanks
<danboid> flexiondotorg: ping
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: Hi, I think that fix you proposed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1574789/comments/4 has an issue and it needs 1 line to be removed, please have a look when you have some free time...
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, Understood. Thanks.
<alkisg> Thank you too :)
<danboid> flexiondotorg: Any idea when we might see updated (1.14) MATE packages for Arch?
<mohan__> HI All
<mohan__> Is any there to help me
<mohan__> how can i close the application that stucks
<danboid> mohan__: If you have xkill installed you can use that
<danboid> mohan__: run xkill in a terminal then click on the window of the app you want to kill
<mohan__> i don't have xkill
<mohan__> sudo apt-get install xkill
<mohan__> is it?
<danboid> mohan__: apt-get install x11-utils
<danboid> mohan__: MATE has its own process manager / monitor so you should install / try that first
<danboid> I dunno if its installed by default as I've never run Ubuntu MATE
<mohan__> ok
<mohan__> yeah killed
<mohan__> mine skype tooltip is messed up notshowing the text
<mohan__> any comments
<max__> nordlichtmv
<Guest90908> scalierung für 4k bildschirm unter mate ?
<Guest90908> wie finde ich chat auf deutsch danke
<nomic> how do I get terminal from an applet
<nomic> ssh ip addresss
<nomic> does not work
<nomic> gnom-terminal?
<ubuntu-mate> Hey £
<ouroumov> hey ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> Haha
<ubuntu-mate> this name is amaying
<ubuntu-mate> Ouromov
<ubuntu-mate> Are you on ubuntu-mate ?
<ubuntu-mate> I think because you are in this #ubuntu-mate haha
<ubuntu-mate> Hey ! draco_ !
<draco_> hi
<ubuntu-mate> Are you on ubuntu mate 16.04 ?
<draco_> nope, I am on ubuntu 15.10, why?
<ubuntu-mate> Juste for know, because i'm downloading ubuntu mate 16.04
<ubuntu-mate> Because there is so many addition in the new version of ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> i think
<draco_> I heard great stuff about Mate edition, should be great. I am on unity ubuntu 15.10 and I decided to just wait for 16.04.1
<emma|offline> I love your nick, ubuntu-mate
<emma|offline> though you must get pinged a lot in this channel
<ubuntu-mate> ah ok @draco !
<ubuntu-mate> Haha emma
<ubuntu-mate> i change nick
<draco_> I was thinking about going to 16.04 mate because of those additions but I don't want to reload my whole machine
<draco_> it's taking a lot of time especially because I have crapy internet connection and need to download software that I am using to reinstall
<emma|offline> i'm gonna install 16.04 MATE this weekend on my laptop probably
<emma|offline> which is currently runnint 12.04 Kubuntu
<emma|offline> and slowly starting to fail because functionality is less and less supported
<max__> 228
<max__> hello all
<cacho> hola
<guest-KNNm3W> popo
<guest-KNNm3W> olpjihi
<Alpha261> hi :)
<QORRiE> yo
<Alpha261> ive just installed ubuntu mate <3 on raspberry pi 3, everything is working great, i only got one little problem: every time im rebooting the pi, the composition wont work. its set to marco (software). if i set it to marco (no composition) and then set it back to marco (software) it works fine until i reboot it again. Anyone an idea what this could be?
<Guest82767> can anyone help how install software centre in ubuntu mate
<Alpha261> yep just open welcome
<Alpha261> System > welcome >Software > More software
<Alpha261> or open a terminal (Ctrl alt t)
<Alpha261> and type sudo apt-get update
<Alpha261> sudo apt-get install software-center
<Guest82767> thanks
<alkisg> software-center is deprecated, better install gnome-software
<Guest82767> oki
<Guest82767> is appgrid any good???
<Guest82767> to install
<alkisg> No idea
<Guest82767> oki
<Alpha261> i dont like it
<Alpha261> but u wont know until u try it :)
<Guest82767> iam new to ubuntu mate can u suggest me any tweeks
<Alpha261> what do u mean?
<Alpha261> good programs? games?
<Alpha261> commands?
<Guest82767> no no i mean how to increase the performance??
<Alpha261> oh
<Alpha261> mate is very fast i dont know anything to make it even faster
<Guest82767> oki thanks
<Alpha261> buy an ssd :D
<demon0> can anyone suggest any good programs
<demon0> in ubuntu mate
<Alpha261> ~5 seconds boot time with samsung evo :D
<Alpha261> programs for what?
<demon0> programming??
<Alpha261> geany, ubuntu sdk
<demon0> oki
<demon0> and any good text editor
<demon0> ??
<Alpha261> gui or cli?
<demon0> gui
<Alpha261> pluma
<Alpha261> is already installed
<demon0> ya but thats inbuild right??
<Alpha261> yep
<demon0> but i need other than pluma
<Guest82767> try gedit
<Alpha261> vim?
<demon0> is it GUI
<Alpha261> both yes
<demon0> oki
<demon0> can send me a link of that one
<Alpha261> sudo apt install gvim
<Alpha261> sudo apt install gedit
<demon0> thanks
<Alpha261> sudo apt update
<Alpha261> make the update command first
<demon0> oki done
<demon0> thanks
<Alpha_261> Hi
<Alpha261> Hi
<demon0> helo
<Alpha261> did it work?
<demon0> ya it works
<demon0> thanks
<Alpha261> no problem :D
<demon0> do u have ebooks on linux??
<demon0> if u have can share it me
<demon0> i mean can u share it with me
<demon0> :D
<Alpha261> sorry i just have plain old made-of-paper-books :/
<demon0> oki
<demon0> do u know how join the Anonymous IRC??
<demon0> there telling to ssl in hexchat
<demon0> i dont know to use the ssl in hexchat
<demon0> any idea
<demon0> ??
<Alpha261> ive got some books in the iBooks app on iphone
<Alpha261> but idk how to send them
<Alpha261> and theyre in german :D
<demon0> sry i need it english
<demon0> if u hav any ebooks in english feel free to send
<mate|51322> hi, a couple of questions to the weather app:
<mate|51322> 2) how could I make the radar show up? neither of the Berlin locations seem to show a map
<mate|51322> 1) is there another weather app that has forecast for the next days
<mate|51322> ?
<mate|51322> also, "last updated"  keeps at 7.4.2014
<festerB> mate|51322: for 1) im using ansiweather -F -l berlin
<festerB> or ansiweather -F -l <your town>
<mate|51322> neat
<festerB> i have alias in my bashrc of course, one letter command
<Alpha261> hi :)
<festerB> Software Updater not connecting?
<festerB> "Check your Inernet connection."
<festerB> Internet even
<Ramlinman41> It's working from western Canada
<ubuntu-mate> Just dropped by to say thanks for the amazing work to the team behind Ubuntu MATE
<ubuntu-mate> I've just tried 16.04, and I'm impressed.
<ubuntu-mate> I'm a former elementary OS developer and I'm still impressed. That says a lot.
<ubuntu-mate> Thanks guys. You rock.
<festerB> Software Updater working now, it was "E: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i'm having trouble to wathc youtube videos on um.16.04
<amundsen> thye're going to slow
<amundsen> too
<rev_> Which browser are you using?
<Ramlinman41> Hi amundsen, what are you using to watch?
<amundsen> Ramlinman41, firefox
<Ramlinman41> Are you having issues with all videos? and are you on a wireless connection?
<amundsen> Ramlinman41, wired
<amundsen> all videos, youtube, vevo, vimeo ....
<amundsen> i never had this issue before
<Ramlinman41> check this: https://www.google.com/get/videoqualityreport/
<amundsen> same machine, same network, different os and this go fine
<amundsen> but i dont know what's wrong in this version of ubuntu mate
<amundsen> or what am i stting up wrong
<Ramlinman41> It may be a driver issue
<Ramlinman41> is it a laptop?
<amundsen> system 76 meerkat
<amundsen> specialy designed to work with linux
<Ramlinman41> well you shouldn't have any issues with that...
<amundsen> i'm running  another distro know and it flash videos go fine
<Ramlinman41> which distro?
<amundsen> but i'd like to use ubuntu-mate
<amundsen> f23 mate
<Ramlinman41> Huh... everything is pretty much the same between the two
<Ramlinman41> The only real difference I can find is that F23 comes with a 4.2 kernel and UM16.04 uses 4.4
<Ramlinman41> which window manager does F23 use?
<amundsen> Ramlinman41, i'm using mate of course ...
<Ramlinman41> Are you using defaults with both systems?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-13
<busy_> Just switched from Mint back to Ubuntu MATE. Any sugguestions about a good theme?
 * nomic has a zero black background
<busy_> I'm looking for something a bit colourfull that my old eyes can easily see.
<busy_> I love the Gnome 2 layout, just need to customize a bit, thanks in advance.
<pilne> there are some colorful options in the ones already installed IIRC
<nomic> z.z.z.
<HetroErectus> green submarine
<HetroErectus> thats the one i use
<pilne> does mate make much use of the "vala" programming language?
<newbsCoder> hello I am installing QT creator for the first time on Ubuntu Mate and I downloaded an *.Run file double clicked it and ubuntu is telling me thert is no program to run this type of file \
<pilne> right click it, choose "open with other application" and find qtcreator
<pilne> if that is what is supposed to open it.
<newbsCoder> no its an online installer of qtcreator
<pilne> that doesn't sound like a linux based installer
<pilne> qtcreator might already be in the repos for ubuntu
<newbsCoder> http://download.qt.io/official_releases/online_installers/qt-unified-linux-x64-online.run
<pilne> not sure that is the way that link should be working that way
<newbsCoder> ok how can I download the latest version from the repository?
<pilne> this might help with .run files thought: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18747/how-do-i-install-run-files
<pilne> or you can download from this link: https://www.qt.io/download-open-source/#section-2
<pilne> scroll down to qtcreator
<pilne> hrm, those are all .run too... wtf
<pilne> why not just package it like... normal lol
<pilne> the askubuntu link has some good info about .run files
<newbsCoder> yeah thanks
<newbsCoder> :)
<pilne> and to answer my own question, vala should be fine to use since it compiles down to c and headers.
<pilne> ohhhhh we're on the MATE wikipedia page!
<newbsCoder> you need to set the permissions to run as an exe
<pilne> or you could just do it the "easy" way and use a slightly older version in the official repo
<pilne> or use a PPA for a more up-to-date version: https://launchpad.net/~adrozdoff/+archive/ubuntu/qtcreator-git
<ubuntuNewbs> Whats a PPA ?
<ubuntuNewbs> Piracy Protection Act?
<pilne> personal package archive
<ubuntuNewbs> Sweet
<pilne> community-maintained packages.
<pilne> honestly if you are very new to ubuntu/qtcreator
<pilne> i would just do sudo apt update
<pilne> and then sudo apt install qtcreator
<pilne> and when/if you run into issues
<pilne> look into other ways
<pilne> because that will be the easiest to remove if you end up not liking it.
<ubuntuNewbs> Yeah Removing Software is a hassel in linux. :D
<ubuntuNewbs> I want to invent an easy uninstall software for Linux
<ubuntuNewbs> question, Can I split my partition to install arch after Ive already installed Ubuntu mate?
<pilne> you can, but you have to boot from a live cd so that the partition isn't mounted
<pilne> err live usb
<pilne> or cd.. or dvd, but yeah, you can't partition it while it is part of the active system
<pilne> but...
<pilne> if you are new to linux... i wouldn't dick with arch just yet tbh
<ubuntuNewbs> Yeah Thats why Im here in ubuntu
<pilne> and if you really want to get a taste of it, try something like manjaro
<ubuntuNewbs> I used to mess around with Kali and Backtrack
<pilne> it's the ubunto of arch
<pilne> err ubuntu
<ubuntuNewbs> But Got tired of windows Creeping On my keystrokes
<ubuntuNewbs> Microsoft the Creeper Of Keystrokes
<pilne> heh
<ubuntuNewbs> I do Dev stuff for blender.
<pilne> IMHO for most people moving to linux, ubuntu is going to be ideal, and ubuntu mate is so very slick and polished, i haven't even looked at distrowatch in like 2 weeks except to read the review of ubuntu mate lol
<ubuntuNewbs> Thats why I need a good dev environment
<pilne> nice, my gf rocks the shit outta blender
<pilne> she's the director of marketing for a local craft brewery
<ubuntuNewbs> I see
<ubuntuNewbs> Yeah Im the director of and Open Movie project too,
<ubuntuNewbs> An epic Sheeps tale. We just joined forces with a game company too.
<pilne> very cool :)
<pilne> i'm just a lower-management bitch-boy at UPS LMAO
<ubuntuNewbs> haha
<ubuntuNewbs> pays the bills
<pilne> this is true, and it is a pretty "not going to dissapear anytime soon" type of job
<ubuntuNewbs> yeah, thats presicely why I work as a Herb Farm Guy
<Steveaustin1971> no questions (yet) just popped in to say great job on Mate. I am loving it.
<[7666]> i wonder if anyone is around that has installed the powerpc variant
<Newbs> anyone know if my downloads in Firefox will be good if I restart them after being disconcted?
<kisb> probably not
<Newbs> crap. :)
<kisb> use downthemall extension next tym
<Newbs> Whats that
<luong> hello! I want change my login screen, but I can find Login Windows, LightDM GTK+ can't run file .desktop. Please help me!
<pilne> system/control center/lightDM GTK+ Greeter settings
<kfox> does anyone know how to install juniper network connect?
<mate|36265> good morning
<mate|36265> or should I just say hit everyone
<mate|36265> if there is anyone out there
<mate|36265> I have problems with the proprietary nvidia driver
<mate|36265> on my laptop, when I connect a monitor
<mate|36265> I can't arrange the screens
<mate|36265> in the nvidia settings manager all I see is 1 giant screen with "no scanout" message
<sagar> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<mate|36265> hello
<sagar> you r from
<alkisg> sagar, this isn't a channel to make friends, it's specifically for ubuntu support
<Guest53434> yes
<Guest53434> ok
<alkisg> !ask
<amy_> hello, sbdy there to help me ?
<mra_> amy_: what's your problem?
<amy_> hello is thezre sbdy to help me ?
<amy_> thx
<mra_> don't thank me yet
<amy_> :-))) i've just install mate. it's my 1st linux
<mra_> okay, so what's the problem?
<amy_> i'm french and i'm sure i have install keyboard and langgage in french but firefox or Tbirds are in english
<alkisg> Are the menus in french?
<alkisg> The system menus, the panel
<alkisg> Not the firefox/thunderbird menus
<amy_> even all the store is writing in english (the description of the softwares not the headline of the store)
<amy_> the system menu is in french but softwares are in english
<alkisg> Go to the control panel and run language support, it will prompt you to install the language packs
<amy_> even hexchat here is in french so i dont understand
<amy_> ok where is control pannel ?
<alkisg> I have Greek menus and you have French so I can't help much, it will be somewhere under system settings, preferences, language support or something
<alkisg> Or, press alt+ctrl+t to open a terminal, and run: /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<amy_> i hve someting in the left menu called system tools (in french) the pics is a wheel
<alkisg> press alt+ctrl+t to open a terminal. There, type this and press enter: gnome-language-selector
<alkisg> Fortunately this is the same in all languages :)
<ouroumov> hi amy_
<amy_> indeed it run something :p
<amy_>  maybe i should restart Mate after ?
<alkisg> Did it prompt you to install the language packs?
<ouroumov> I'm French too and I can set the language fine on the login screen.
<alkisg> ouroumov, he already has french menus
<amy_> can we talk french ouroumov it would be easier ?
<ouroumov> amy_, when you're at the login screen, on the top right corner there's a language setting. If you switch to fr_FR and then login you should have Welcome in French
<amy_> maybe it's my version. i run 16
<ouroumov> I'm running 16.04 too
<alkisg> Language packs for firefox, thunderbird etc are not installed by default
<ouroumov> oh
<ouroumov> yes
<alkisg> That's what you're missing and that's what I was trying to tell you how to install them
<amy_> it's says that full take in charge is not fully installed (la prise en charge de la langue n'est pas completement installée)
<ouroumov> amy_, do that step and you should have the language packs
<amy_> ok so i clicked install"
<amy_> cool ! it seems that fr language is installing for all softwares :-))
<amy_> i think i will abandon windows :-)))
<amy_> by the way if you know him, kiss the guy in the team who had the idea to put a button in the welcome menu (only in 16) to resize automatically
<amy_> i couldn't get resize on 15
<ouroumov> amy_, si t'as besoin de plus d'aide en Français il y a le chan  #ubuntu-fr que tu peux aussi utiliser
<amy_> hello ?? in fact i just opened again TBirds and it's still in english
<ouroumov> Et pareil, si t'as besoin d'aide pour un truc spécifique à Ubuntu MATE tu peux aussi parler ici en Français je pense, je n'ai pas vu de règle l'interdisant
<ouroumov> amy_, the changes might not come into effect until after your logout/login
<amy_> bon merci. en fait TBirds est tjs en anglais, du moins le parametrage du début
<amy_> ok so i will restart and coming here again. excuse me for my exit. i'm coming back to tell you my position
<amy_>  again. thank you all. it worked.
<alkisg> You're welcome
<amy_> in fact, i never saw such a support. the more it's free, the more the quality is :-))), i thank you very very much
<alkisg> !ask
<newbs> Anyone familiar with installing cuda toolkit or latest video drivers for Gpu?
<Cryterion> Hi
<newbs> \o
<Cryterion> Anyone know how to exec binary files on the raspberry version of Ubuntu-Mate? Having a bit of hassle doing it!
<mra_> is it somehow different to execute binary files in rpi?
<Cryterion> seems so, http://askubuntu.com/questions/770906/qt-unified-linux-x86-2-0-3-online-run-cannot-execute-binary-file-getting-exec-f
<Cryterion> that's someone else post, but same problem
<mra_> maybe it's not an x86 platform
<mra_> isn't it arm something?
<Cryterion> hmm, you're right, arm7
<mra_> i posted an answer to the question you linked
<mra_> but didn't find an arm binary for the program he was trying to run
<gordonjcp> Cryterion: it needs to be built for ARM
<gordonjcp> Cryterion: what are you trying to run?
<Cryterion> yes, that's what I'm seeing now
<gordonjcp> Cryterion: the clue is right there in the filename
<mra_> is it this qt-unified that you are also trying to run?
<Cryterion> Writting my own application, working on rebuilding QT on laptop to support Arm cross compiling
<Cryterion> I was using the offline version
<gordonjcp> Cryterion: why not use the packaged versions of Qt?
<Cryterion> The packaged version doesn't seem to have the toolchains needed to cross compile for the arm11 type processor
<gordonjcp> Cryterion: that doesn't make a lot of sense
<gordonjcp> Cryterion: Qt wouldn't have compiler tools, gcc would
<gordonjcp> cross-compiling for ARM on x86 does take some fairly specific setting up
<Cryterion> looks like this might work http://hertaville.com/2013/07/19/cross-compiling-gtk-applications-for-the-raspberry-pi/
<Guest52029> How to use Netflix?
<Guest52029> How to use Netflix?
<ouroumov> Hi Guest52029
<ouroumov> Easiest is to install google chrome from the software boutique
<Guest52029> OK thanks
<curry> hey guys, i tried using google to turn off mouse acceleration but i couldn't figure out how to do it, could somebody help me?
<Guest18096> Can't get Netflix to work with Ubuntu-Mate? Tried Chromium, Firefox, Opera/
<ouroumov> Guest18096, try google chrome
<Guest18096> Tried Chromium. Don't see Chrome on Ubuntu. Isn't that for Windows OS?
<mra_> you can get chrome for linux too
<hid|ninja> chromium is good
<ouroumov> No it's not
<hid|ninja> ?
<ouroumov> Guest18096, go to the software boutique
<ouroumov> Guest18096, http://i.imgur.com/eIjqwIC.png
<mra_> but don't know what helps with netflix though
<ouroumov> hid|ninja, sorry that wasn't an answer for your statement
<hid|ninja> ah :D
<mra_> oh, well that ouroumov's screenshot answers it then
<curry> Hey I'm trying to disable mouse acceleration by editing my xorg.conf, but I can't find 50-mouse-acceleration.conf anywhere. Any suggestions?
<Guest18096> OK I'll look for the Chrome browser download. Thanks
<ouroumov> curry, there's an acceleration setting in the mouse settings
<ouroumov> curry, system -> preferences -> hardware -> mouse
<curry> I know, but I dragged it all the way down but there's still acceleration
<ouroumov> hm
<curry> Never mind, I think I got it working
<Paddy_NI> Trying to ssh into the Ubuntu MATE live system and have been unable to figure the password out
<Paddy_NI> I think the user name is "ubuntu-mate"
<ouroumov> have you tried the empty password?
<Paddy_NI> It does not work
<Paddy_NI> I don't think ssh allows for an empty password
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if I have to create another user
<ouroumov> Why are you even trying to log into the live that way?
<Paddy_NI> Or would it be just as easy to set a password for the default live session user?
<Paddy_NI> ouroumov: I need to copy some file of the hdd over the network
<ouroumov> Paddy_NI, can't you do it the other way? scp -rv user@hdd:/path/ .
<Paddy_NI> ouroumov: Actually good point
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<gordonjcp> you can actually set PermitEmptyPasswords in sshd_config
<gordonjcp> or you could create an ssh key
<ouroumov> Does the livecd even ships with sshd active?
<Paddy_NI> ouroumov: No I installed it
<Paddy_NI> Any way I have opted for mounting the destination computer within the live cd inorder to copy the files
<Paddy_NI> Happy days
<Paddy_NI> Are there faster ways of moving files over a network other than ssh?
<Paddy_NI> This clients "Ultrabook" has no ethernet port
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: it's about as fast as it gets, really
<Paddy_NI> Cool
<Paddy_NI> Good to know
<ouroumov> yeah
<gordonjcp> there's a *bit* of overhead but nothing drastic
<gordonjcp> like
<gordonjcp> you could set up nfs or samba
<Paddy_NI> I suppose when you are gaining encyption then I cannot complain
<gordonjcp> get the remaining couple of percent overhead back
<ouroumov> samba is slow
<Paddy_NI> Yeah in my experience samba has always bee slow
<Paddy_NI> *been
<gordonjcp> you could set up iscsi, or ataoe
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<gordonjcp> or, you could just go "scp that:/this/stuff /over/here" and walk away
<Paddy_NI> Moving 97.1 GB of data over wifi is not my idea of fun
<gordonjcp> make a cup of tea, go for a walk while it's nice out
<gordonjcp> Paddy_NI: at that size, I'd be removing the disk
<ouroumov> Paddy_NI, yeah take the sun for a while
<Paddy_NI> Totally true guys
<gordonjcp> it's pretty cloudy here today, and only 8 degrees
<ouroumov> Paddy_NI,  if the transfer breaks at some point, use rsync the next time
<gordonjcp> it's been really warm all week
<Paddy_NI> Gorgeous
<Paddy_NI> Take the two Mini Schnauzers out
<Paddy_NI> They are looking at me quite depressed
<Paddy_NI> I do have a dock for 3.5 and 2.5 inch sata hdds
<Paddy_NI> and ssds I am sure
<Paddy_NI> The Ultabook looks fairly seamless though and metal so my laziness is preventing me from dissembling it
<Paddy_NI> Thank you, catch you later :-)
<festerB> So I just did a clean UM 16.04 install with full disk encryption
<festerB> where is the key file? how do I back it up?
<festerB> I understand the password is not the same as the key file
<TaZeR> i think this might be of some help: https://www.lisenet.com/2013/luks-add-keys-backup-and-restore-volume-header/
<festerB> TaZeR: thx, It's a lot of text, I'll try it out
<TaZeR> basically look at the part of adding a backup key
<sg> Beautiful distribution.  Congrats to developers.  Keep it up !!!
<festerB> TaZeR: If I'm getting this right, the key file is the LUKS Header?
<sg> Though I could not succeed in getting notification for my headphone.  All the time, I need to manually right click on sound icon, select sound preferences, select connector from output tab as headphone.. Also I wished to see openssh-server installation  by default.
<sg> Any suggestion / url for my headphone problem are most welcome.
<TaZeR> the header is like the container which holds all information and keys that decrypt the master key, you dont really backup the master key but the keys used to decrypt it
<TaZeR> and can backup the entire header as well
<TaZeR> so if you have a saved backup of a key you've added you have access to the header or encrypted disk
<festerB> TaZeR: I just know that password does not equal key
<festerB> and for a removeable backup drive I found that out the hard way
<TaZeR> i think what you want to do is backup the header
<TaZeR> that way your safe for anything that can go wrong and can restore it anytime
<TaZeR> is the problem you forget the password or what?
<TaZeR> or just trying to be safe
<festerB> I did have the passwd
<kallin> Greetings! Has anyone experienced UI sluggishness w/ mate 16 on virtual box? Just did a fresh install, guest additions added, 3d acceleration enabled. Even dragging a window around is very laggy. Had no problems on vanilla ubuntu 16.
<festerB> but after installing UM it did not work
<kallin> my first time trying mate, so can't say if it's a 16 specific issue.
<TaZeR> you upgraded from 15.10?
<TaZeR> and it stopped working?
<TaZeR> oh i see now clean install
<TaZeR> thats strange i have no idea why it wouldnt work unless you spelled it wrong in the installation twice, is that possible?
<festerB> TaZeR: I went Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa Cinnamon, did a encryped backup there, then did a clean UM 16.04 and I have no backup...
<TaZeR> not sure im understanding still, you had Linux Mint 17.3 installed and you did a clean install with format over that with UM 16.04?
<TaZeR> and you made a backup before of the mint installtion using what?
<festerB> TaZeR: Yes, encryped backup done inLM 17.3, where it works fine, then system disk format, install UM 16.04
<TaZeR> where did you store the backup of LM 17.3?
<TaZeR> if it was on the same disk then it would get erased when installing UM 16.04 over it
<festerB> TaZeR: backup on an external drive, usb connected
<gordonjcp> encrypted disks, what a great way of losing all your data :-)
<TaZeR> oh ok
<TaZeR> and now ur trying to restore mint?
<festerB> TaZeR: Nop, I've installed UM, I'm trying to access my backups
<TaZeR> oh ok, can you tell me what you used to make the backup the specific command tools
<festerB> TaZeR: In LM 17.3 I plugged the usb drive to my system, formatted using LUKS (i guess) with a password and a passphrase, copied files on backup drive for about one month, it was woring
<festerB> working
<TaZeR> and now when you try to decrypt the way thats worked before whats the output?
<festerB> passphrase not found, something like that
<festerB> I have both the passphrase and password, used the drive for about a month, it was all fine
<TaZeR> can you dump the header?
<TaZeR> like cryptsetup luksDump
<festerB> TaZeR: using the link you just posted? I'll try, brb
<TaZeR> yea i think theres info on that there, although i thought u were trying to do something different when i posted that
<TaZeR> but yea the dump information should let us know if somethings wrong with it
<festerB> TaZeR: No, you were right the fist time, I've made new backups and I'm making sure I'm walking eyes wide shut into the same problem again ;)
<TaZeR> make sure to target your external drive like /dev/sdb or whatever
<TaZeR> oh ok
<festerB> TaZeR: but the old drive is still around somewhere, I'll give it a try
<mate|12898> Hey, guys! Can someone please help me with my poor sound quality? This is my first time trying linux and the sound is really bothering me!
<festerB> TaZeR: I created the header backup file as sudo
<nomic> mate|12898  there are also forums -- #ubuntu is more busy than ubuntu mate  ubuntuforums.org  sound may depend on the app .. on mate, the media player to use is "omxplayer"
<nomic> mate forum https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<festerB> TaZeR: ie. sudo cryptsetup luksHeaderBackup /dev/sdc1 --header-backup-file ~/sdc1-header-backup
<festerB> TaZeR: hmm, also had to use sudo on cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdc1
<festerB> but it works that way, perhaps all I need is a sudo where mounting?
<Gallomimia> definitely keep having a problem with panels flipping to the opposite monitor after waking from screensaver. it's not consistent either. sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. is this a known issue?
<Gallomimia> do i have to file a bug report?
<nomic> gallomia  go to forums - mate forums ubuntu forums
<nomic> ask there
<jiex> Hi ! Is there a Numix variant in green ?
<jiex> I've find one
<l_> Is it normal to override a password login of a user when CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE is used on the login screen?
<alkisg> l_: and that combination restarts xorg and kills everything?
<ShadowGallow> Hi guys - I just saw this story about Raspberry Pi 3 getting bluetooth support :
<ShadowGallow> https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/05/13/1740218/raspberry-pi-3-gets-major-update-adds-bluetooth-support
<alkisg> or do you actually mean overriding as in bypassing the password protection?
<ShadowGallow> Is there something in the repos about getting bluetooth on the Rasberry Pi 3 for Ubuntu Mate - a bug/feature maybe ?
<l_> Yes it does restart xorg but then doing the key combination a few times on the login screen can log me back in without needing to input a password.
<l_> I have the system set to automatically login on boot though.
<ShadowGallow> I'm just starting out with Ubuntu Mate but cud someone please answer the above question (please) ?
<ShadowGallow> flexiondotorg: ping.
<ShadowGallow> no response . err... This seems like a little silo'd to me (this community). Maybe I'd better move on.
<usrdrc> What did you ask?
<ShadowGallow> usrdrc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16395172/
<Guest54107> heloo I am vanivan011
<Gallomimia> ten character passwords. wow
<Gallomimia> Guest54107 use /nick to change it
<Gallomimia> is it just me or is the community page rather borked?
<Gallomimia> keep getting 400 errors
<Gallomimia> well. so much for asking on the forums. it's locked in read only for now
<s> hello
<s> i installed 16.04
<Guest66901> and i also tried to install Skype
<Guest66901> but problamatic
<tiox> Forum is accessible, but incredibly broken.
<Guest66901> oki
<tiox> Guest66901: You are better off using the web version of Skype if you rely on group chats because Microsoft hadn't updated Skype in ages.
<Guest66901> yes, maybe the direction i will have to go in
<tiox> Then, you just need to figure out how to make PulseAudio not act up on you. If you can do it, I'm all ears as t how you did it.
<Guest66901> funny, it worked on 15.10 xubuntu
<Guest66901> but i guess skype is running behind the curb
<tiox> For the desktop version, you should be able to install skype-bin:i386 and then do skype itself.
<Guest66901> yes, i tried that
<tiox> But, Skype from Welcome installer should do that auto atically.
<tiox> automatically*
<Guest66901> very strange. some messages come in....others do not
<Guest66901> so, your having Pulse problems on UM 16.10?
<tiox> Does dpkg --print-foreign-architectures produce any useful input?
<Guest66901> let me try
<tiox> Becuase for any i386 package to install, dpkg must accept i386 packages.
<tiox> Because*
<tiox> If i386 shows up as a foreign arch that dpkg accepts, you shouldn't have issues installing Skype.
<Guest66901> yes, it is listed
<tiox> skype-bin is unlisted. Hmm.
<Guest66901> yes.
<Guest66901> and skype is installed
<Guest66901> just acts weird
<Guest66901> i read some where that maybe a problem GTK3
<Guest66901> so i so, i put a GTK2 Library in there
<Guest66901> looks good now but still weird :)
<Guest66901> btw...i am not technical
<tiox> Odd. I am installing Skype right now from the software boutique and it's going through fine,
<Guest66901> just cut and paste stuff
<Guest66901> if u dont mind...try and send a message to someone
<Guest66901> i kept getting a caustion symbol
<Guest66901> caution
<tiox> Works for me.
<Guest66901> hmmm...maybe i can try an uninstall and stat over
<Guest66901> start
<tiox> If you are going to do that, then do --purge autoremove, not remove on its own.
<Guest66901> other than that i think um 16.10 is great :)
<tiox> So sudo apt-get --purge autoremove skype
<Guest66901> i will do that now
<tiox> And then try to install from the software boutique' It's under Internet.
<Guest66901> its being removed as we speak
<tiox> Guest66901: Asking for the heck of it; Do you prefer the Compiz desktop compositor?
<Guest66901> and skype is currently being installed via boutique
<tiox> No hitches so far?
<Guest66901> i have switched to compiz dc
<Guest66901> because i like the way it arranges windows side by side
<Guest66901> found it somehow easier than marco
<tiox> You can customize that behaviour.
<tiox> And even redefine shortcut keys so it works your way.
<Guest66901> really?
<Guest66901> that would be cool
<Guest66901> btw...the software boutique thing is downloading way more stuff than previuos install
<Guest66901> so lets hope :)
<tiox> If you want to stick with Canonical's version of compiz (0.9), you can install compizconfig-settings-manager and use that (by running ccsm) to edit how Compiz functions.
<Guest66901> ii will try that beciase alot of my work
<tiox> Alternatively, a recent backported version of Compiz had been released which allows for more effects and plugins to be used.
<Guest66901> is like a two browser job :)
<Guest66901> i am going to try skype now
<tiox> But you'd need to completely remove compiz 0.9 from your system before you run a script from soreau's git repo to compile and make it all work.
<Guest66901> looks better!
<tiox> But, soreau's compile script grabs all depends that compiz 0.8 needs before compiling and includes a version of CompizConfig Settings Manager. Also comes included with Emerald theme manager if you wanted to use that.
<Guest66901> thank you so much Tiox
<tiox> Welcome.
<tiox> Buger, forum is STILL broken.
<tiox> bugger*
<Guest66901> i will try those compiz things
<Guest66901> i like the emerald theme manager
<tiox> Guest66901: Emerald theme manager causes some issue that will always persist when you update apt-get for some reason.
<Guest66901> hmm...
<tiox> I would still recommend backporting; I made a guide for doing it on Linux Mint too if you wanna try it; https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=221700
<tiox> It's the same guide, just made more special for Linux Mint. Most fo the commands are still the same.
<tiox> And I would recommend changing back to marco if you already used mate-tweak to use compiz.
<Guest66901> understood
<Guest66901> so, marco is mate specific?
<tiox> Not sure. Probably.
<tiox> Yes, marco is MATE specific.
<Guest66901> your manual looks great
<Guest66901> los of cut and pastes for me lol
<tiox> Hehe.
<tiox> I say use Marco for the time being when using that guide because things might break if you stick with compiz while you're following that guide.
<Guest66901> understood
<tiox> I really, really wish it was easier. I want soreau to release a snap package some time so nobody has to do that crap.
<Guest66901> yes, i was reading about snap
<Guest66901> so then u could download it as a complete package without all the dependencies?
<tiox> No, snap would give you a package WITH the dependencies, isolated in its own folder.
<Guest66901> ahh! got it
<Guest66901> well...thanks again!
<tiox> It's like if you installed a program in WIndows and made it work outside of its normal install path by putting in Windows DLLs where the exe is.
<Guest66901> and have good night :) tiox
<tiox> Alright.
<tiox> PM me if you have any issues.
<Guest66901> thank so much
<Guest66901> bye
<tiox> That, or refer to #compiz-reloaded
<aleetati> Hi
<tiox> Forum is still broken af, cannot edit anything.
<Gallomimia> tiox i think that's not "broken" that "disabled"
<Gallomimia> there's a message that says it's read-only. something's up with the db. maybe they're doing some maintenace to it
<Gallomimia> but yeah. i'd really like to post about my 2 monitor setup borking panels and swapping them on me
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, This sounds like something I'm experiencing...
<Gallomimia> so it's a prevalent issue eh?
<Gallomimia> it happens when i wake up from screensaver with lock
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, Well, for ME it's a prevalent issue :)
<Gallomimia> it also only happens sometimes. and it appears to be paired up with totally borking the graphics on a game i play frequently these days. which the devs say is common from wake-ups
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, Yes - lock or switch monitors, etc etc etc - randomly moving about "locked" items and the likes...
<Gallomimia> YankDownUnder: do you turn your monitors off at night? i've been avoiding it because of the way my graphics card plays with display port
<Gallomimia> i let the system time them out.
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, I'm not going to avoid anything if it's within my "normal routine" - because I shouldn't have to do so...therefore, I've been trying to work out a different means by which to deal with it...
<Gallomimia> well yeah. i'd rather do that too...
<Gallomimia> oh no. monitor only supports DP1.2
<Gallomimia> well, i guess it's not 4k so it won't matter
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, For the moment - I've resolved to NOT depend on the "mate-panel" - so I'll primarily use "plank" or "docky" or "cairo-dock" - as well, I've gotten to a point where I set the "mate-panel" to "not expand" so it floats in the middle of the screen (top, for me)
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, And when using compiz, it's worse...but I digress...
<Gallomimia> ive got some forum posts open that deal with those things so i'll read them and try a few things
<Gallomimia> compiz eh? i think that's what i abandoned unity to get away from...
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, My issues with Unity go back to a time when it was merely a "beta" and not a primary "point" in Ubu...
 * YankDownUnder hates Unity
<erkan^> I still am satisfied with Ubuntu MATE :-)
<Gallomimia> i very much agree on both points
<Gallomimia> hated unity. but didn't know there were alternatives for quite a long time
<tiox> The ont thing that could make Ubuntu MATE better is if they modified mate-appearance-properties to make editing the mouse easier.
<Gallomimia> soon as i installed MATE i was like "wow. this is so much better"
<tiox> It's still a PITA to change the mouse pointer.
<tiox> While on the other hand, the kind folks at Linux Mint and their Cinnamon DE has this stuff down.
<erkan^> Ubuntu MATE is same as Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Gallomimia (-:
<Gallomimia> yes well i was still a mac fanboi back then
<erkan^> or GNOME 2.x
<Gallomimia> in fact that's what year i got my laptop
<tiox> Gallomimia: erkan^ is half-right. MATE is GTK 2.0 with 3.0 compatibility.
<erkan^> Do you mean MacBook, Gallomimia ?
<Gallomimia> no. i had an apple IIGS
<erkan^> owo k, tiox
<Gallomimia> been an apple fan for a good long while
<tiox> Well, try installing GTK3 apps in Ubuntu 10.04. :P
<erkan^> I use MacBook Pro too
<Gallomimia> i've got a ubuntu install on mine. haven't switched to using it as my primary OS yet tho :/
<Gallomimia> when i get my desktop setup properly and wired in, not on wifi
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, Careful with the "Mac Fanboi" stuff (joking) - my primary workstation is a Macbook Pro... :)
<Gallomimia> i'll make a change
<tiox> Gallomimia: If you don't do that much with Windows, you may do better than most.
<Gallomimia> i don't do anything with windows :P
<Gallomimia> well, i used to boot windows on the macbook to play Borderlands 1
 * YankDownUnder still clings to the ancient Gnome2 days...and clung to Gnome 1.4.6 longer than was "normal"
<tiox> Ultimately it depends on how you used Windows or Mac. If you relied on system-specific tools, you'll have a harder time.
<Gallomimia> nah. i tinkered in command line some on the mac.
<Gallomimia> so i'm fairly familiar with it coming into the world of linux
<tiox> Only reason I mention that is gamers still have a hard time ditching windows completely. Know why?
<Gallomimia> games ><
<tiox> Not games.
<erkan^> flexiondotorg: http://webwereld.nl/open-source/93474-de-reden-achter-het-bestaan-van-ubuntu-mate (-:
<tiox> There's a deeper reason.
<Gallomimia> twitch?
<tiox> That's fine. One more guess.
<Gallomimia> i'm out of guesses actually
<Gallomimia> and i should know this one
<tiox> DirectX.
<Gallomimia> but hey, i'm having a tea break from donig some physical work
<Gallomimia> yes. but that's just a marketing gimmick
<Gallomimia> it runs on exactly 2 platforms.
<tiox> Games could be made in SDL, LUA, LOVE, Vulkan, any combination thereof which is compatible etc but nope.
<Gallomimia> windows desktop and windows console. i mean xbox
<tiox> DirectX is what stops gamers from switching.
<tiox> Developers stop gamers from switching because they don't optimize for OpenGL.
<Gallomimia> they add a bunch of gamma to the new version screenshot and say "look it's brighter!"
<Gallomimia> tiox: and they dont do that because microsoft pays them not to
<tiox> Yep.
<Gallomimia> but, look what happened last year. valve did some tests on oGL vs dX and found GL is faster on windows
<tiox> In some cases.
<tiox> And with certain hardware.
<Gallomimia> or was that all the way back in '14?
<tiox> You can't present that to a gamer and say "This is why".
<Gallomimia> well, in valve's case, with their games
<Gallomimia> card makers its the same.
<tiox> If OpenGL was universally faster, that would be definitive.
<Gallomimia> they bow and scrape to the dX and leave oGL alone? why? msft pays
<tiox> But there are some cases where OpenGL can be worse, and it's down to the dev.
<Gallomimia> its my understanding that much of the "new developments" in dX are ripped off from openGL anyway
<tiox> Ultimately, it's a double-whammy. Not only does Microsoft pay them to be DirectX-exclusive, but also Linux userbase is still not up to snuff.
<YankDownUnder> Microsoft - from the inception of DirectX and it's integration into "gaming" - has "socked in" developers - as they have with hardware manufacturers - so that they will have exclusive "ownership" of the "marketplace" - gamers eventually turn into business folks and workers - so, if you've been enslaved to a Microsoft platform from your early days, you're going to continue to run it in your later days...this has been
<YankDownUnder> happening since before Win98...(I've watched it all happen)
<Gallomimia> and they don't make it into support for cards under openGL... same reason
<Gallomimia> so have i YankDownUnder
<Gallomimia> remember the lineups for win95?
<tiox> Now, Microsoft intends to have the BASH shell inside Windows 10. Of course, bring the open-source to the commercial system and charge people for it.
<tiox> Know who's helping them?
<erkan^> No idea?
<tiox> Canonical.
<tiox> I'm serious.
<Gallomimia> sigh
<Gallomimia> oh well
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, Unfortunately, yes...and back "in the day" I was TRYING to push OS/2 Warp3 and Warp4, along with Desqview...and then BeOS...
<Gallomimia> i'm not terribly excited about microsoft breaking into the OSS world
<Gallomimia> it's telling of how upset their executives are
<Gallomimia> so, that makes me happy.
<Gallomimia> besides, if they teach people to use bash on their platform
<tiox> See this; https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/03/30/1021224/confirmed-microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10
<Gallomimia> they'll be ready when windows craps out and they need to switch to linux
<Gallomimia> no, i see that as a good thing
<Gallomimia> the writing's on the wall.
<YankDownUnder> One of the things that's "dawning" on Microsoft - especially since so much is moving "to the cloud" is that end-users are finally, FINALLY getting the "shirts" with the constantly broken OS platform...
<Gallomimia> soon as you let the herd of cattle out of then pen and they find out the grass really is greener on the other side, you'll never mend that fence
<Gallomimia> seems to me they're trying to plug a hole in the dam with a lifesaver
<tiox> The alternative outcome is, Microsoft is going to just make their own version of BASH and implement into Powershell, so developers end up still needing to port to (what I'll call) MS-BASH (Remember MS-DOS? DOS devs was robbed!)
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, I have a strange and sneaking feeling that eventually, the "Windows OS" is going to change from "pre-emptive multitasking kernel" to "real-time multitasking kernel" and the only way to do so is to align with a linux biggie, and start from the subsystem level first...and then work their way outwards...
<Gallomimia> apple did it.
<Gallomimia> Jobs was ceo of this other company that was trying to make this awesome GUI + API and had a pretty good thing going, he came back to apple, paired that with a BSD-esque kernel, and got a pretty solid system
<Gallomimia> they manufactured a "transition" style backend for the app maker community, called Carbon
<Gallomimia> that ran on both the old system and the new one
<Gallomimia> and smoothed out all the wrinkles on the way.
<Gallomimia> windows still hasn't done this. it's going to be a mess.
<YankDownUnder> Apple was smart enough to realise that the "NeXT" ideology was perfect in that they could "rebuild" on a unix based OS, tailor it to their needs, etc etc etc - and ditch OS 9 - which was machine dependent - and voila - here we now have OSX - which can very happily run on nearly anything "intel" based...
<Gallomimia> oh. OS9 was the transition OS
<Gallomimia> they started when it was still OS8.5
<erkan^> Do you mean that Canonical helps Microsoft for Windows 10 Insider - testgroup, tiox ?
<YankDownUnder> I actually rather like OS9...
<erkan^> 95 or 98, YankDownUnder ?
<Gallomimia> i didn't :/
<Gallomimia> i had a G4 that came with both os9 and 10.0 installed
<tiox> erkan^: No, I mean, Microsoft reverse-engineers Bash, makes a version that's Microsoft-exclusive and keeps users locked into the Linux ecosystem. It's still Bash, but with special extras that "Aid Windows integration" or other BS like that.
<Gallomimia> it didn't take me long to ditch 9 and stick with 10
<Gallomimia> mostly because i was taking computer science on solaris, and we could SSH to the campus and run our code from home
<YankDownUnder> It has been postulated for years that eventually, Microsoft will migrate their UI to a "unix based" underlying OS, re-write all of their "cash cow" software packages for such - and in the interim, move stuff to "the cloud" - and then quietly rebuild everything...
<Gallomimia> tiox: i bet they introduce key stealing measures :P
<YankDownUnder> SOLARIS...mmm...fun days on SPARC stations...
<Gallomimia> yeah. sparc 4's and sparc 5's
<YankDownUnder> Gallomimia, CDE is what kept me using XFCE for years...(I digress yet again)
<Gallomimia> i think we had kde2
<erkan^> I want to get of Ubuntu MATE: @ubuntu-mate.org :-P
<Gallomimia> i honestly don't get most of what you're talking about :)
<Gallomimia> never used any of those
<tiox> Trust me, I want that future where Windows becomes a Linux OS, they ditch NTFS altogether and they put as much effort into WoL (Windows on Linux, hypothetical name) as they did in WoW (Windows on Windows) but I don't see it happening.
<tiox> DirectX as an upstream project would tear down the final barrier between the two userbases and let all the gamers use Linux but it won't be seamless.
<Gallomimia> tiox: i want them to just die, and stop hoarding all the talented programmers into doing things that put the brakes on the computing industry
<YankDownUnder> tiox, As all of this transpires, I shall perform my business functions on OSX (it's stable and solid) - and do testing and utility work on linux (graphics, vbox, forensics)
<Gallomimia> i actually see a problem with integrating given projects in together.
<Gallomimia> like lets say they release directX as open source. and some smart folks merge it with the openGL project. get the best of both worlds
<Gallomimia> now we have only one choice when it comes to a graphics library, package.... thing
<Gallomimia> having only one choice is bad.
<YankDownUnder> ...sometimes having too many choices for a given objective can be bad, too...
<Gallomimia> what happens when we find a backdoor in it, or a nasty bug that's not fixable
<Gallomimia> i agree YankDownUnder. i feel the magic number is 3
<Gallomimia> more than that and you're spreading developer effort way too thin.
<Gallomimia> it's already thin enough with just one.
<Gallomimia> but with 3 you can have "the one you just hate" "the one you like but just found a security hole in" and "the alternative"
<YankDownUnder> Who is to say that there isn't a backdoor already built into the linux kernel - or subsequent drivers?
<Gallomimia> there'll be options to switch to in the interim between when an exploit gets published and the OSS community fixes it
<YankDownUnder> Let alone all the hardware that is produced?
<Gallomimia> YankDownUnder: they've found one. and they've published that the NSA offered them $10M to put one in
<Gallomimia> code that was in the kernel repo that no dev checked in.
<Gallomimia> so i feel that if there's any backdoors in the kernel, it wasn't put there by linus and his team
<Gallomimia> anyway... i gotta go finish hooking up this light. back soon. good talk
<YankDownUnder> Cheers
<erkan^> Why isn't "xcalib" in Software Bouqitue?
<YankDownUnder> xcalib?
<tiox> Excalibur? (Sorry, ignore me, I am just noise.)
<tiox> About the "Find a hole that cannot be fixed" thing, therein lies the problem with multiple projects; Different idea cannot be implemented easily together. ESPECIALLY VIDEO AND PHYSICS LIBRARIES
<YankDownUnder> tiox, Ah. Right. Fair enough. Time to get back to cleaning things that shouldn't need cleaning... :)
<tiox> Having one that is just "The standard" is what allows for moving forward in a group to improve the one thing, rather than reinventing the wheel.
<tiox> Think if different systems used non-interchangeable versions of the Linux kernel? That would be catastrophic.
<tiox> I mean, it can be that way depending on how the kernel is configured, to work on a specific system but if you couldn't replace it with your own that has more of the features you want? That would be bollocks, and an affront against open-source.
<tiox> But it's still the same thing at the core.
<nomic> z.z.z.
<tiox> Aha, fixed my issues with the website... I think.
<tiox> I cleared my cookies fro ubuntu-mate.community and the site loads now.
<tiox> s/fro/for
<Gallomimia> ah. light works :)
<Gallomimia> moved it over, rewired.
<Gallomimia> whewt! psensor finally shows me all my system's sensors. thank you ubuntu mate!
<Gallomimia> or maybe it's just the updated kernel
<Gallomimia> a lot of them are freakin' NAMED too
<Gallomimia> <3
<Gallomimia> temperatures on all 6 drives, named. 3 on the mobo, one on the cpu, not named but details given for location. and the gpu usage, fan speed, and temp. hot diggity damn!
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-14
<nomic> was using lm-sensors - will try 'psensor'
<Gallomimia> i do believe psensor uses lm-sensors
<Gallomimia> not sure. but at any rate, that's totally awesome
<nomic> ok
<nomic> i see its just gui
<Gallomimia> it used to only give me the 4 temperatures, and 5 fanspeeds
<nomic> same info
<nomic> on what
<Gallomimia> but that was on ubuntu 14.04
<Gallomimia> now it has everything on the system
<nomic> nice to be cool (and know it)
<Gallomimia> 3 mobo sensors, which i cannot place their location. it seems to have 5 fan speeds, but i only know of 4 ports on the board
<Gallomimia> cpu temp, it had that before.
<Gallomimia> it has reams of data on the gpu now. didn't show a damn thing before, tho i could see it in nvidia-settings
<Gallomimia> a temp for every drive, and for every drive, a temp
<Gallomimia> pci-e usage for the graphics card! wow
<nomic> is diff on raspberry pi
<nomic> vcgencmd measure_temp
<Gallomimia> the only thing that's missing is a way to graph the clock speed of the graphics card. there's 4 different levels it can take on, with various speeds for memory and gpu. it's pretty awesome
<Gallomimia> oh, i haven't used a pi in a good long while :/
<nomic> cool -- I got temperature on the pi
<Gallomimia> nice
<Gallomimia> i think it only has the one sensor?
<nomic> isn't lm-sensors -- I knew that
<Gallomimia> under the SoC
<nomic> yeah
<Gallomimia> good enough for that wee thing
<Gallomimia> also, it comes underclocked
<nomic> 1s playing HD film .. is 46deg .. one is idle - 41c
<Gallomimia> or well, that was on the pi 1 B
<nomic> this = pi3
<nomic> i use pis as workstaitons, 100%
<Gallomimia> cool
<nomic> replacing hp workstations
<Gallomimia> are they dumb terminals, or self contained?
<nomic> browsers are junk -- don't use browsers
<Gallomimia> yeah i noticed the browsers weren't that snappy
<nomic> each has  21" samsung monitor on them
<nomic> on .. 2 diff working positions
<nomic> menas I have nfs .. on 2 systems .. ssh .. I aint losing files anymore
<nomic> zapping backups everywhere
<Gallomimia> sweet.
<nomic> is beautiful .. having NFS permanently
<nomic> compared to my 9 year old hp workstations .. they are lightning fast :)
<dougl> can anyone get me on the fast track to resolve my wifi not connection issues on my RPi3 w 16.04 on it?
<nomic> wifi is built in .. with mate .. it runs (for me, right out of the box)
<dougl> FYI beautiful os
<nomic> asks for wpa / wep key
<dougl> yes mine too but never connects
<nomic> with mate 15.04 and 16
<nomic> worked rite away
<dougl> 16.04
<Gallomimia> the wifi dongle i have doesn't work worth a ....
<nomic> not asking for wep key?
<Gallomimia> oh we're not allowed to say that word
<nomic> its not needed
<nomic> wifi dongle is not needed
<Gallomimia> i need one on this system. not wired :(
<nomic> its got integral wifi hardware, the pi3
<dougl> it does ask for key and i enter it and it does not connect
<Gallomimia> i'll get it wired soon
<Gallomimia> oh cool.
<Gallomimia> yeah i have a pi 1 still
<Gallomimia> and a odroid c
<Gallomimia> c1?
<Gallomimia> i can't remember. it's quad core 1.4
<Gallomimia> very exciting for this new class of computer
<nomic> watching the time machine 1966 .. film looks amazing compared  to my ati radeon £20 graphic card -- pi3 = HD quality
<nomic> my old pcs are junk
<erkan^> where can I find DB_name and DB_password for localhost? I need this another cannot I use with Wordpress on my home-localhost
<Gallomimia> erkan^: slow down and let's find out what you're doing
<Gallomimia> usually you make those settings yourself
<erkan^> what do you mean, Gallomimia ?
<Gallomimia> your question is very unclear
<Gallomimia> you have a wordpress install?
<Gallomimia> and you're making another
<erkan^> Yes in /var/www/HTML/
<Gallomimia> mysql is the database type?
<erkan^> after I have installed LAMP
<Gallomimia> use phpmyadmin to create another database. probably another user also
<erkan^> where can I open phpadmin, Gallomimia ?
<Gallomimia> you'll probably want to install it same as you did with LAMP
<Gallomimia> or just get the code from their site. google knows
<Gallomimia> it's phpmyadmin
<dougl> so yeah - wifi Pi3 mate = not work -. ?
<erkan^> ok, i go search
<Gallomimia> 3 words
<erkan^> sorry that my english is no good, because i am deaf
<erkan^> Gallomimia,
<Gallomimia> it is alright with me
<jackson300zx> whats up all, fired up Ubuntu Mate on the Pi3 for the first time
<Gallomimia> hi there
<Gallomimia> i think someone was just saying they use that a lot on their pi
<jackson300zx> I was interested in the Facebook hack capture the flag project......Will that run on this?
<Gallomimia> i hear it's a pretty fast little board
<Gallomimia> oh i hear browsers aren't that great at all. i used fb on my pi 1 and it was like watching amber dry
<jackson300zx> the preloaded firefox is running pretty good
<HetroErectus> with netflix and all this stuff, chrome is the only way forward on linux
<jackson300zx> cool, i'll have to load it up. Impressed with this little board, nice kit with everything except KB/M was $75
<HetroErectus> unless firefox puts in some closed source DRM thing for stuff like netflix
<Gallomimia> oh that's some kinda high price i think
<Gallomimia> what's the board by itself priced at these days?
<Gallomimia> a
<jackson300zx> 40 bucks for the pi 3
<Gallomimia> oops. wrong window
<jackson300zx> http://www.amazon.com/CanaKit-Raspberry-Complete-Starter-Kit/dp/B01C6Q2GSY/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1463186783&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=raspberry+pi+3&psc=1
<Gallomimia> care to describe what "everything" is? cause except the kb/m is pretty much... nothing
<teward> jackson300zx: erm, $40 and $74.99 are far off of each other
<jackson300zx> I got the "canakit" $75, comes with the power adapter, case, 32gb card, hdmi cable, and heat sinks
<jackson300zx> $75 is the kit....
<teward> ah, the kit ;)
<teward> nevermind
 * teward can't read apparently
<Gallomimia> a 32gb card. ah ok
<jackson300zx> yup haha
<Gallomimia> those are still fairly pricey
<Gallomimia> so that's a decent deal
<teward> given I have a couple 32GB cards lying around, I just need the RPi board, case, and power cable.  $56.97 (that includes $7.99 shipping) from the supplier I use heh.
<jackson300zx> now....what to do with this Pi. I generally use them to run RetroPi on my arcade cabinets.
<teward> but I put MATE on my RPis :p
<jackson300zx> figured I'd load one up to play around. I'd like to figure out something that would be useful for my tech clients. Like a firewall, file server, something....I'd probably need to plug in a USB network card to use it as a firewall.
<jackson300zx> Any ideas?
<jackson300zx> working on updating sources and such first
<jackson300zx> reminds me of about 20 years ago, when I use to sit in IRC channels chatting/...
<Gallomimia> jackson300zx: plug in a monitor and use it as a workstation
<Gallomimia> that's what nomic claims to do
<nomic> i don't claim ,, its what I do
<jackson300zx> haha
<jackson300zx> my new burner computer
<Gallomimia> heh. claim or not claim :) all we have to go on is your typed phrases in an irc channel
<jackson300zx> i'm outta here for now, nice chatting with ya gents
<tiox> You know what would be awesome?
<tiox> If somebody made a plank wrapper for mate-panel, much like how there's a wrapper for DockX.
<tiox> That way, Plank can reside inside of a panel.
<nomic> why not use pi3s as work pcs .. I had 9 year old pcs
<nomic> they are far better
<Gallomimia> that sounds really great tiox... except for one thing
<Gallomimia> what's a plank?
<ubuntu-mate> hi all, how can i see the processor details in ubuntu mate
<pranav> Hello, I am new to linux. I was wondering what's the difference between the Nvidia provided drivers and the X.org ones
<goahnary> does anyone know FOR SURE how to get rid of screen tearing with NVIDIA graphics cards? its pretty easy with intel integrated but I'm having trouble with nvidia(imagine that).
<ubuntu-mate> hello, it's my first time trying out ubuntu mate but couldn't figure out how to make wifi work.  i'm booted on usb and trying it out.  any tips?
<trebz> hi
<trebz> hi people
<trebz> hello from the other side?
<gordonjcp> trebz: hi
<gordonjcp> trebz: it's a nice sunny Saturday here in GMT-ish daytime
<trebz> im new in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> and it's night-time on the other side of the planet
<gordonjcp> so it's pretty quiet in here just now :-)
<gordonjcp> trebz: cool, how are you getting on with it?
<trebz> well its beautiful and simple unlike the official ubuntu
<gordonjcp> mh, it's much of a muchness I think
<gordonjcp> I do prefer Unity having all the stuff down the left side
<gordonjcp> my monitor is wider than it is high; that's less of a waste of screen space :-)
<trebz> well since i came from windows 7 so maybe thats why im loving ubuntu mate :3
<trebz> do i need to install TLP and cpufriqu forgot the name
<trebz> ?
<gordonjcp> TLP?
<trebz> yeah the thing that cools your laptop temperature?
<gordonjcp> oh, no idea, never bothered with it
<trebz> oh ok cause my laptop is heating much
<ubuntu-mate>  hi
<ubuntu-mate> should I install LTS or the old version?
<HetroErectus> go LTS
<ubuntu-mate> thanks
<HetroErectus> 16.04 rocks ... except if you have an ATI card
<HetroErectus> but you get new drivers end of this supper and its supported to 2021
<ubuntu-mate> no :)
<HetroErectus> good for you, i do
<ubuntu-mate> okay :(
<ubuntu-mate> can i have ubuntu mate in german??
<HetroErectus> ja das stimt
<HetroErectus> you chose langauge during install
<ubuntu-mate> good, thanks
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-mate: welche art von Deutsch?
<gordonjcp> there are a couple of dialects I think
<HetroErectus> and all software you install should be in german automatically after that
<ubuntu-mate> deutschland deutsch
<HetroErectus> only really weird programs arent
<HetroErectus> even microlanguages like norwegian are allmost 100% supported
<festerB> Hi all, I'm gettin "The destination is read-only." for all USB sticks, cli works fine...
<festerB> using UM 16.04 with all the latest updates
<Akuli> festerB, for a temporary solution you could mount it and transfer files with the terminal
<gordonjcp> HetroErectus: bha Gaidhlig a'faighainn, cuideachd
<ubuntu-mate> how can i uninstall programs? :)
<HetroErectus> was that gaelic?
<HetroErectus> i thought i heard a bagpipe playing when i read that
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, sudo apt-get remove yourprogram
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, what are you uninstalling?
<HetroErectus> or just unclick it in synaptic or app store
<ubuntu-mate> i have stil a live dvd
<HetroErectus> app store ... im getting too used to phones. . you dont buy anything in linux.. its free.. donate if you want
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, so you haven't installed yet?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<HetroErectus> teres a startup screen in ubuntu mate with the basic stuff listed..
<ubuntu-mate> is it a good through ubuntu software center to remove it away?
<nomic> microsoft has armies of trolls (some say, recruited in india), who are busy commenting on any linux news article with OUTRIGHT LIES
<nomic> they're everywhere
<nomic> it's unpleasant/unfair (microsoft tactics)
<nomic> low.
<nomic> microsoft doesn't even have an OS that runs on the pi - but they're busy disparaging it -- when I say 'os'  their desktop -- they haven't got a running desktop OS on the pi.  Sure, you can gain access to a pi, using "windows", but you need a hulking great windows PC next to it, to do so
<nomic> there is no working GUI
<nomic> but still, the UK govt manages to market the microsoft version of the pi zero, to schools -
<gordonjcp> <Shrug>
<gordonjcp> that's not what it's for
<nomic> what isn't what for
<gordonjcp> it's not intended to be a GUI OS
<nomic> it is, I run it as a gui os (mate)
<nomic> you are talking a bout their win rt?  they are missing the entire aim of the pi3 .. the pi3 is the pc replacement
<nomic> I run it as a GUI OS - it has replaced my brick-like PCs
<gordonjcp> nomic: I was under the impression it was intended to work like a server OS
<nomic> an improvement
<gordonjcp> I should really get a copy of Windows and have a play some time
<gordonjcp> I hear Windows 10 is pretty good
<nomic> bbl.
<festerB> Akuli: been there done that, looking for a fix
<Akuli> festerB, what's interesting is that mint 17.3 has the exact same problem
<Akuli> although its based on 14.04
<festerB> Akuli: yes, it's 2016 and we're on kernel 4.4, basic usb sticks are still a pain in the bu**... :-(
<Akuli> not the kernels fault
<Akuli> my ubuntu 14.04 and devuan jessie run great :)
<gordonjcp> USB sticks work here just fine
<Akuli> Exact same issue as on the mint.
<Akuli> Some people's sticks just get mounted as root, most people's sticks dont
<erkan^> wie kan Nederlands spreken?
<festerB> Akuli: ceartainly not the kernel's fault, cli works fine
<Akuli> :D
<Akuli> Who needs a GUI anyway :)
<festerB> Akuli: On dunn know, maybe 99,99% of users, you know ppl who just need to get things done ;)
<Akuli> Well, it was more of a joke :) I need a gui for browsing the web, but i also don't know how to use vim so also for programming
<festerB> Akuli: bahhh, lynx's just fine for text ;)
<Akuli> Oh that thing :)
 * Akuli tries ít
<festerB> Akuli: Lynx defaults are irksome, you're always allowing cookies, if you use it daily enable them as always in the conf
<trebz> hi
<trebz> hello
<nganu> hello. is there a specific channel for ubuntu mate raspberry pi?
<user1_> Hello all
<user1_> does anyone know how to change the default image size of the sd card
<user1_> defaults to 4 gb on 32 gb card
<HetroErectus> nganu, no but theres #raspberrypi
<nganu> HetroErectus: thanks
<trebz> h3llo
<trebz> anyone online?
<sam1051v> hello
<kisb> hello
<raenen> hello?
<sabel> Hi! i'm having some trouble booting into linux. I actually just managed to get the option to boot into linux to appear but grub doesn't show up by default. Anyone available to help?
<snipes> Hello
<aleksandra> hello
<Gallomimia> hello
<Xyphoid> Hello
<Xyphoid> Anybody knows how to show minimized windows in Shift Switcher?
<ouroumov> Xyphoid, what is Shift Switcher?
<Xyphoid> To change windows with Super + Tab. It's in Compiz
<ouroumov> Uh
<ouroumov> OK. Sorry I don't use Compiz. Maybe someone else will be available to answer
<trebz> HI
#ubuntu-mate 2016-05-15
<glass> are there any recommended apps to get from the software boutique?
<Gallomimia> all the apps which you like.
<Gallomimia> its my finding that the "recommended" apps are already installed
<Gallomimia> what are you planning to do with your computer glass?
<pilne> i can't live without steam and hexchat, and i always install full vim, e3, and one of the text-based browsers.
<Panxox> hello I have a problem, I can not match with any bluetooth device
<gerald> ich spreche deutsch
<gerald> wer noch?
<gerald> hallo
<isse> Hi guys
<isse> Are you aware of any issue with skype on ubuntu ?
<Akuli> No, works just fine for me
<Akuli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<isse> on my side, every message i send, has a triangle in front of it saying "Not delivered yet."
<isse> I think it might be a setting or something...
<isse> Is there any GPL alternative to skype?
<Akuli> Sure there is, IRC if all you want is chatting and jitsi if you want (video) calls too
<isse> does it support skype protocols ?
<SuperEngineer> isse: thought of trying Telegram?
<isse> never heard of it, but i'll give it a try for sure
<SuperEngineer> well done ;-)
<Akuli> isse, no but i supports google talk, or whatever that is.
<Akuli> There's a bunch of other things it supports too.
<isse> for now i just need to have something to talk to with my buddies on skype using linux
<SuperEngineer> [if you use Telegram they will say, but I don't use Telegram"] - tell them to use it - smallest memory footprint on both desktop & mobile, easy efficient messenger service [encrypted if wanted]
<Akuli> isse, and how is skype not working?
<isse> it runs fine just as in windows
<isse> but when i send messages, it puts a triangle in front of the message and when i hover the mouse over the triangle, it says Not delivered yet.
<isse> and the messages never reach destination
<Akuli> isse, are you connected to the internet?
<Akuli> how did you install skype?
<isse> if i'm talking right now, i think i do
<isse> :)
<SuperEngineer> ;)
<isse> dpkg -i ...package
<isse> the weird part is, it tell me when people sign in and out
<isse> but that's it
<Akuli> umm
<isse> looks like the messages don't leave my computer
<Akuli> dpkg -r skype, then install it like the link i posted suggests
<SuperEngineer> isse I also had the same problem when installed on Ubuntu - my resolution... I removed it & went elsewhere
<dsantos> does someone here can help me? I just installed ubuntu mate and I am having problems with root and bluetooth
<SuperEngineer> have you tried it in Ubuntu-MATE? [as in download an ISO & try it via live CD/USB]
<SuperEngineer> above msg for isse
<isse> No, i haven't
<SuperEngineer> may be worth a try - U-MATE does many thingsd that fail on vanilla Ubuntu
<Akuli> isse, install the skype like the link suggests, its a newer version of skype
<Akuli> let me post it again https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<isse> i'm trying this right now
<Akuli> remove the old package first
<Akuli> "sudo apt-get remove skype" or "sudo dpkg -r skype"
<isse> sudo dpkg -r skype
<isse> (Reading database ... 260823 files and directories currently installed.)
<isse> Removing skype (4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) ...
<isse> it's installed now
<Akuli> ok, now try it.
<isse> i write the msg, i press enter. Three dots appear in fron of the msg and after a few seconds, the same triangle apperars
<isse> with an exclamation mark
<Akuli> Then i don't know what to do. it has always worked for me.
<Akuli> In ubuntu 14.04 based distros, that is :D
<isse> No worries, thanks for trying to help me :)
<isse> it worked for me also in debian
<Akuli> Alright, so we'll blame 16.04 for this.
<dsantos> does someone here can help me? I just installed ubuntu mate and I am having problems with root and bluetooth
<isse> but now i moved to another country and i don't have my desktop with me
<Akuli> dsantos, root and bluetooth? doesn't sound like a good idea...
<isse> only the laptop on which i have ubuntu
<dsantos> both, separate problems
<Akuli> Ok :)
<Akuli> dsantos, for bluetooth use trial and error with blueman, if you get actual error messages i can help
<Akuli> but what's the problem with root?
<dsantos> root: my username (dsantos) is the administrator of my ubuntu mate. So I am supposed to have the same password for root
<Akuli> sudo -i will give you a root terminal
<dsantos> but when I try to use sudo, for example, I receive the following error: "dsantos@dsantos-Inspiron-7520:~$ sudo -i [sudo] password for dsantos: dsantos is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<Akuli> dsantos, what's the output of groups?
<Akuli> type groups
<dsantos> I searched the internet, no success
<dsantos> dsantos@dsantos-Inspiron-7520:~$ groups
<dsantos> dsantos bluetooth
<dsantos> I tried only su as well: "dsantos@dsantos-Inspiron-7520:~$ su Password: su: Authentication failure"
<Akuli> dsantos, you're not in the sudo group, is there other user accounts on the computer?
<Akuli> if not, we'll need to fix this by booting directly to bash
<Akuli> from grub
<Akuli> or alternatively, chroot from live cd
<dsantos> nope, just dsantos as user
<Akuli> Do you have the installation dvd?
<dsantos> I have the usb that I created
<Akuli> dsantos, boot from it and come here from there.
<dsantos> OK, I will come back, thanks Akuli
<ubuntu-mate> Hello Akuli. It is me, dsantos.
<Akuli> Ok :)
<Akuli> Open a terminal, run this: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> you can copy-paste that
<ubuntu-mate> I will paste here the result:
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu-mate> http://termbin.com/3l36
<Akuli> Yes, the termbin.com link is all i needed
<ubuntu-mate> ok thanks
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, you have about 10000 partitions, any idea which one ubuntu is installed on?
<Akuli> I'm assuming it's either the 412GB one or the 500GB one
<ubuntu-mate> Well Akuli, there is a little history here. I partitioned my 1 TB HD in order to have Ubuntu in the 500 GB partition and the Windows 10 in the 412 GB.
<Akuli> Ok, in that case: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> But when I installed ubuntu yesterday, looks like it was not installed in the 500 GB partition
<ubuntu-mate> The installer created another partitions with something like 8,2 GB I dont know how
<Akuli> Might that be the 9.6GB one you have there?
<Akuli> Or the 7.9GB one on another hard drive, which is only 30GB in size?
<ubuntu-mate> I really dont know. The installer created these partitions
<Akuli> In that case let's try it
<ubuntu-mate> my linux home folder is about 8,2 gb space. so maybe it is the 9.6Gb partition you told me
<Akuli> Run this: sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> with space between sda9 and /mnt?
<ubuntu-mate__> Hi Folx, I am just trying ubuntu MATE. I knew it just one day ago. I like this work and I am waiting for this for years! I don't like gnome 3.x or unity. I liked the gnome 2.x desktop and it
<ubuntu-mate__> ...'s theme.
<Akuli> yes ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> I did once, nothing happened
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, good, then it worked
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, how about this? sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> ops
<Akuli> yes
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, then that's not where your ubuntu is
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate: umount /mnt
<Akuli> oops
<Akuli> sudo umount /mnt
<ubuntu-mate__> Now I will change my xubuntu desktop to ubuntu MATE. Many thanks for this guys! :-)
<ubuntu-mate> OK, nothing happened in the terminal
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, that means it worked :)
<ubuntu-mate__> Oops, sorry if I interrupted something. What are you trying whith "chroot /mnt"?
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate__, add ubuntu-mate's user to the sudo group so he can sudo things
<Akuli> from the live cd
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, lets try sda10 next
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate__, sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<Akuli> oops
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<ubuntu-mate__> @Akuli: Ah, o.k. but isn't the live cd user in the sudo group by default?
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate__, the live cd user is but for some reason his user on the installed system is not
<ubuntu-mate> how can I change my name here? I dont want confusion here
<ubuntu-mate> Akula, there is the answer of the terminal:
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> NTFS signature is missing.
<ubuntu-mate> Failed to mount '/dev/sda10': Invalid argument
<ubuntu-mate> The device '/dev/sda10' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<ubuntu-mate> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<ubuntu-mate> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<ubuntu-mate__> Akuli, so why the chroot thing? Is this not only a textfile editing thing?
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate__, he's not in the sudo group
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, the command was correct but we still didn't find the correct drive
<Akuli> you could go back to http://termbin.com/3l36 and try the other drives too, and see if you can chroot into them
<Akuli> you can try everything under /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, nothing else
<ubuntu-mate> what will happen in the terminal when I find the correct partition?
<ubuntu-mate__> ubuntu mate, try "sudo mount -t <type> /dev/sda10 /mnt". <type> describes the data file system like NTFS, ext2, ext4 a.s.o.
<ubuntu-mate__> try "fdisk -l" for partition listing.
<ubuntu-mate__> Akuli, if you mount the system partition of the installed system with the live CD, the live CD user can edit the group list file...
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, after mounting "chroot /mnt" will work
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate__, why to do it that hard? chroot is much easier, no need to go hacky and edit groups files :)
<ubuntu-mate> Ok, I will try. Give me some minutes
<ubuntu-mate> hey Akuli, take a look
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> root@ubuntu-mate:/#
<ubuntu-mate> is it worked?
<ubuntu-mate__> I think, editing an text file is easier than manipulate the running system with mechanisms like chroot. But everybody have his own favorits... :-)
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, it worked.
<ubuntu-mate> Great! What now?
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate__, do you remember how to add existing user to group?
<Akuli> I could google it, but if you're such a pro you might as well take it from here :)
<Akuli> in the end, just exit out of chroot and umount /mnt, and he's done :)
<ubuntu-mate__> actually no, but google is very helpful... :-)
<Akuli> ok, in that case i'll google.
<ubuntu-mate> thanks guys. When I google it, it is not useful. Such a beginner here
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, usermod -a -G sudo yourusernamehere
<ubuntu-mate__> Hm, google is for beginners...like me.
<Akuli> man pages are for the real nerds :)
<Akuli> There's actually a getting started manpage, but i forgot which one it is
<ubuntu-mate__> Akuli, you got it!
<ubuntu-mate__> O.k., I came here, just to thank you for the greate work on ubuntu MATE. So: THANK YOU ALL! :-)) Nice work and keep going on! I have to go now. Maybe we meet another day. Bye & thanks!
<ubuntu-mate> Bye ubuntu-mate__
<ubuntu-mate> Akuli, dont leave me please! lol
<Akuli> Ok :)
<Akuli> did you run the last command?
<Akuli> usermod -a -G sudo yourusernamehere
<ubuntu-mate> nope, didnt see it here
<ubuntu-mate> nothing happened:
<ubuntu-mate> root@ubuntu-mate:/# usermod -a -G sudo dsantos
<ubuntu-mate> root@ubuntu-mate:/#
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, now run this: su yourusernamehere
<Akuli> enter your password and you're logged in to your system,
<Akuli> try running something with sudo, for example: sudo echo hello this works
<ubuntu-mate> this happened?
<ubuntu-mate> root@ubuntu-mate:/# su dsantos
<ubuntu-mate> open: Permission denied
<ubuntu-mate> Error locking counter
<ubuntu-mate> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<ubuntu-mate> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<ubuntu-mate> dsantos@ubuntu-mate:/$
<Akuli> hmm, type exit
<Akuli> then: sudo umount /mnt
<Akuli> then reboot and see if it worked
<ouroumov> hang on
<ouroumov> the last error message was because of the chroot I think
<ouroumov> See his username after su
<Akuli> I think so
<ubuntu-mate> ok, see you in a minute
<dsantos> Yeah Akuli, it worked!! Thanks a lot!!!
<Akuli> Nice :)
<dsantos> now, bluetooth? =)
<Akuli> Like i said, install blueman if it's not already installed and try to get it to work.
<dsantos> OK I will reboot now I take a look
<dsantos> *and
<dsantos> I cant believe how this can reboot so fast! Windows is really shit
<dsantos> well Akuli, the software is working. It detects my smartphone HTC, but not my headset =(
<Akuli> dsantos, ubuntu mate is not fast, my old 2x23GHz processor laptop reboots in about 60 seconds with devuan :)
<Akuli> 2GB of RAM
<dsantos> I reboot mine in like 20 seconds. Unbelievable. The windows 10 takes about 3-5 minutes now. I guess it is full of viruses and malware
<Akuli> No, it's not
<Akuli> It's windows, it's supposed to be slow :)
<ouroumov> One might argue Windows itself is malware.
<Akuli> That simple. Your antivirus is probably slowing it down a lot.
<dsantos> Lol, but unfortunately their office it is better than LibreOffice in my opinion. Otherwise my laptop would be 100% linux
<dsantos> but my bluetooth headset doesn't detect here =(
<Akuli> In fact, distros like ubuntu are never 100% linux
<Akuli> linux is just the kernel, people should give more credit to the GNU project because it existed before the linux kernel and is the whole reason why the kernel is free nowadays
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> Also the sole reason the Kernel is used nowadays
<dsantos> Oh I see. I saw on video about that. Sorry, it is just I am used to say Linux instead of the name of the distro
<Akuli> GNU/Linux would be more fair :)
<dsantos> =)
<dsantos> Hey Akuli, would you help me with my bluetooth headset please? I tried to solve it by myself using google and I ended up lose my root privileges... =(
<Akuli> dsantos, is it powered on and still not appearing in blueman?
<Akuli> more about gnu and linux, in case someone wants something to read :) http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html
<dsantos> Yes, it is powered on and nothing
<dsantos> my HTC smartphone appears and I already paired it with ubuntu
<Akuli> blueman doesn't find anything?
<Akuli> If not, try your luck on #ubuntu
<dsantos> Ok Akuli, thank you very much for your help. Otherwise I would probably give up Ubuntu Mate
<lannerk> oppps
<lannerk> sss
<lannerk> aaa
<lannerk> ccc
<zoro> hi everyone, is there anyone out there? :)
<teward> zoro: you get better results with actual questions
<teward> (not "is anyone there")
<zoro> ah, ok
<zoro> so, I have a fresh installation of 16.04 updated with "dist-upgrade" and then I installed nvidia-361 on my optimus lenovo g580. Now I have a problem connecting my external monitor and making it the primary monitor
<zoro> when I'm using the nvidia prime profile
<zoro> whenever I set the external display as primary, both displays blackout
<zoro> external display get disconnected and I'm logged out of the system
<zoro> on the laptop screen
<zoro> I can't use nvidia-settings to configure the monitors because all I see is one large "scanout" screen
<zoro> is there a way I can use the external monitor as the primary monitor on the nvidia driver?
<benjamin_goldsto> my welcome screen says install now
<ouroumov> zoro, does it persists across a reboot?
<benjamin_goldsto> yes
<ouroumov> benjamin_goldsto, not talking to you, you've not mentioned whatever problem you have yet
<zoro> ouroumov, yes, this is after rebooting
<zoro> should I try using older nvidia driver?
<zoro> I think that intel prime profile doesn't have this problem
<ouroumov> zoro, I have very little knowledge about that class of issue. I know there has been quite a few users posting on the community forum about optimus & stuff
<ouroumov> zoro, so I'd recommend you check the forums
<ouroumov> benjamin_goldsto, my guess is welcome will keep on teeling you that until you install
<zoro> ouroumov, ok I'll checkout the forum
<zoro> thanks
<benjamin_goldsto> it is installed on hdd
<ouroumov> benjamin_goldsto, and you have removed the live boot media?
<benjamin_goldsto> yes
<ouroumov> that's wreird
<ouroumov> weird *
<ouroumov> Have you done the post install full upgrade & subscribed to Welcome updates?
<ouroumov> Not even sure that's an option for you though
<Akuli> what's weird?
<Captain_Wozzeck> Can anyone recommend a good launcher? Was using Albert but it was extremely buggy - kept crashing!
<Akuli> launcher?
<ouroumov> Captain_Wozzeck, you're not satisfied with synapse either?
<Captain_Wozzeck> Something to launch apps and find files with the keyboard
<ouroumov> Akuli, benjamin_goldsto has weird Welcome behavior: he installed to disk yet welcome says "install now"
<Captain_Wozzeck> Haven't tried synapse. Thanks for the suggestion! I see it it in repos
<ouroumov> no Captain_Wozzeck
<ouroumov> It's part of the standard Ubuntu MATE install
<Captain_Wozzeck> Wow, so I have a launcher installed already and I didn't know about it! (facepalm)
<ouroumov> Go to MATE Tweak
<ouroumov> Under "Interface", check "enable launcher"
<Captain_Wozzeck> @ouroumov thanks so much! That looks perfect
<ouroumov> Captain_Wozzeck, you can tweak the activation shortcut and some other things in synapse preferences
<ouroumov> Access those by hitting the bullet on the top right of the window
<Captain_Wozzeck> Awesome. Thanks for the help :)
<RobLoach> Hello from Pidgin!
<ouroumov> hello
<ouroumov> * from hexchat
<SuperEngineer> hello from MyPlanetIsNotTheSameAsYourPlanet [but I live on this planet as a research project]  ;-)
<SuperEngineer> ...and your tuna fish is sooooo much nicer than ours!
<Gallomimia> launchers?
<Gallomimia> are they good?
<Gallomimia> also, hello from Quassel
<Gallomimia> client/core arrangement
<Gallomimia> where the hell is Supercheese
<Gallomimia> figures i would start poking at the code for his mod and he'd fuck off :P
<ouroumov> ~
<kisb> its important not to miss taking any medication
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> hey whoa. ZFS for debian and GNU is out
<dsantos> Hello Akuli. My headset is finally working! =)
<Akuli> Nice!
<dsantos> I have another issue now. Do you remember what I told about the partitions? I made one 500 GB partition for the Ubuntu but the installer created others
<Akuli> dsantos, run lsblk | nc termbin.com 999 again
<Akuli> oops
<Akuli> lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> thats better
<dsantos> I would like to merge this 500 GB partition with the 13,2 Gb system
<Gallomimia> you have to be pretty specific about what you tell it to do
<dsantos> I downloaded softwares and it is already full
<Akuli> dsantos, Also, explain briefly what you did to make the headphones work
<Gallomimia> if you say just install, it makes a swap partition
<dsantos> http://termbin.com/kpxv
<dsantos> the ubuntu is in sdb4. It has only 13,4 GB. I'd like to merge it with the 500 GB one
<dsantos> I read some forums but I am afraid to try something alone and screw everything
<Akuli> dsantos, you sure 500GB is not windows?
<Akuli> ok, you are :)
<dsantos> yeah, I am sure. I created this on Windows
<Akuli> Your problem is that it's on another disk
<Akuli> we could set up your /home there, but if it's getting full of installing programs it won't help any...
<Akuli> I don't have time now, let's come back to this in 21 hours or so :)
<dsantos> ok, at least I need to know how to install the ubuntu softwares there
<dsantos> if it is possible
<Gallomimia> 13GB is pretty much fine for a ubuntu install if /home is on another partition
<Gallomimia> hm. you have crypt swap but the rest of your drive is not encyrpted?
<jckoh> Hi, I've got a quick newbie question. If I'm trying to run ubuntu mate on a asus eee 901 with a 4gb and a 16gb partition, what should my partition table look like?
<ouroumov> hi jckoh
<ouroumov> jckoh, you mean 4GB ram and 16GB usable storage?
<jckoh> Nah, for some reason the 901 has two ssd harddrives, one 4gb and one 16gb
<jckoh> I'm not sure if I should just put everything on the 16gb drive or not.
<ouroumov> How much RAM does it have?
<jckoh> 2gb
<ouroumov> So I'd say, use the 4GB partition as SWAP
<ouroumov> Then, just use the whole 16GB partition as ext4 filesystem, with mount point: "/"
<jckoh> Okie dokie. Thank you!
<fifty-sevenC> I want to install connman and get rid of network-manager because it keeps crashing on resume and anytime I try to use bluetooth.
<fifty-sevenC> But when I try to it marks ubuntu-mate-core and ubuntu-mate-desktop to be uninstalled
<fifty-sevenC> It looks like they don't actually do anything. Will doing this break anything?
<ouroumov> According to the forums those are meta-packages that are safe to remove. I'm not clear on the details but why don't you just leave nm in and deactivate it?
<satellit> FYI have sugar-desktop on rpi3 Ubuntu-MATE https://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Ubuntu_on_rpi3
<gordonjcp> satellit: sugar-desktop?
<gordonjcp> satellit: oh!  OLPC?
<satellit> a second DE
<satellit> nice
<satellit> need collaboration through jabber thoug
<satellit> though*
<gordonjcp> satellit: nice, did you port that?
<satellit> no used symantic to find existing bits
<gordonjcp> oh okay
<satellit> thanks for a great rpi3 img
<satellit> https://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Sugar_Creation_Kit#Community_Distributions_A_Complete_Listing
<juan_> hola
<ouroumov> halo
<juan_> hola acabo de instalar ubuntu mate
<juan_> no encuentro el centro de aplicaciones
<juan_> alguien me puede ayudar
<gordonjcp> juan_: espanol?  #ubuntu-es ?
<juan_> si
<X-Files> juan_, Sistema > Centro de control
<gordonjcp> oh even better
<juan_> en software boutique?
<X-Files> juan_, sí.
<juan_> muhas gracias
<X-Files> juan_, de nada.
<fifty-sevenC> Well
<fifty-sevenC> That was a bad time
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: what's up?
<fifty-sevenC> old connman packages that don't work on ubuntu 16.04 lol
<fifty-sevenC> and as it turns out
<fifty-sevenC> if you decide to mess with packages responsible for you being able to connect to networks, you should probably make some backup downloads of what already works lol
<fifty-sevenC> Glad that cude server works
<fifty-sevenC> cube*
<gordonjcp> fifty-sevenC: ah, btdt
<fifty-sevenC> what is btdt?
<fifty-sevenC> and why does 16.04 have connman packages from builds more than 2 years ago
<gordonjcp> Been There Done That
<gordonjcp> maybe the package hasn't changed much?
<gordonjcp> what does connman do?
<fifty-sevenC> It is the intel connection manager
<fifty-sevenC> I have an intel wifi and bluetooth card so I figured bluetooth would work better
<fifty-sevenC> Since network manager crashes and does an absolute poor job with bluetooth
<fifty-sevenC> Anything bluetooth related I have to use bluez command lines on
<fifty-sevenC> or else network manager crashes
<gordonjcp> :-/
<gordonjcp> I don't think I've tried bluetooth on MATE yet
<gordonjcp> it works in Linux generally on my laptop
<fifty-sevenC> Well, network manager is just bad with it
<fifty-sevenC> It can't pair anything
<fifty-sevenC> can't connect to anything
<fifty-sevenC> fights with bluez
<fifty-sevenC> network manager also crashes sometimes on resume
<fifty-sevenC> not even just with bluetooth. And I have a bog standard intel card so I don't get why
<Daniele-mate> hi
<Daniele-mate> someone know how install audio driver?
<Daniele-mate> on ubuntu 16.04
<travisyard> Hey guys, I'd appreciate some help with a problem I am having on 16.04. Telegram massager does not update when I click on the update button. Expected behavior is that it would close and reopen after performing an update, but it stays closed and does not update. Is this because I installed it from the Boutique software manager? And how could I upgrade it without erasing the data that is on it? Thanks!
<fifty-sevenC> I don't see telegram in the repo
<travisyard> I got it from Software Boutique.
<travisyard> It says that it is from ppa:flexiondotorg/telegram
<fifty-sevenC> open a console
<fifty-sevenC> type
<travisyard> k
<fifty-sevenC> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fifty-sevenC> if there are any updates it will do them
<travisyard> OK, it's running
<fifty-sevenC> The software updater will ussually ask you if you want to update, but you can always make it run yourself with that
<travisyard> Yeah, it just said it was unpacking Telegram, that's a good sign ^^
<travisyard> Thanks man.
<travisyard> Or woman :P
<travisyard> I wonder, does the gui updater run this exact command? Because running it before didn't do the trick
<fifty-sevenC> I'm not sure. I don't use the gui
<fifty-sevenC> it just runs whenever it get around to it
<travisyard> Well, it worked, thank goodness. ^^;
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-08
<tim__> 75
<bach2a> helloooo
<bach2a_moi> e
<bach2a_moi> que buscas tanto
<bach2a_moi> mata
<bach2a_moi> que eres muy penas
<ouroumov_> !es | bach2a_moi
<ubottu> bach2a_moi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bach2a> @chu chupalaaaaa
<naturally> when my machine resumes from sleep, the UI textures are corrupt
<naturally> i have to change the theme to another and back again to get it normal
<naturally> is there another fix for this? (14.04)
<sixwheeledbeast> Is there a reason you are still on trusty?
<sixwheeledbeast> Have you tried making a new user on the machine and using that.
<sixwheeledbeast> If that works copy what you need from your original user and remove the old one.
<ignat> Hi !)
<ignat> DOS is the Best!
<deskwizard> lol
<ignat> XD )
<naturally> wait sorry im on 16.04 not 14.04
<deskwizard> naturally: is it all the theme or just caja?
<deskwizard> like are the menus fine but the icons messed up?
<deskwizard> (aka the standard brownish mate ones)
<deskwizard> as well as the window dressing IIRC, if its that, I've had a similar issue
<deskwizard> if so, run "killall caja" in a terminal and see if it fixes it
<rbarrios> hola buenos días alguien sabe como colocar un sonido de inicio al sistema?
<DarkPsydeLord> does anyone else is having issues with mate-maximus at 17.04? i mean its not an issue in terms of usability since it isn't noticeable but you know the send a crash report windows shows up
<ouroumov_> DarkPsydeLord, yeah I've had it crash too but it's random.
<DarkPsydeLord> ouroumov_, yeah im not sure what is triggering the issues but it doesn't seem to have an apparent reaction on the system
<DarkPsydeLord> also cups sometimes triggers it but well
<ouroumov_> DarkPsydeLord, for maximus it's "crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()"
<ouroumov_> DarkPsydeLord, for cupsd it's "crashed with SIGSEGV in g_source_remove()"
<ouroumov_> DarkPsydeLord, same for you?
<DarkPsydeLord> no idea didnt pay attention lemme check the log
<ouroumov_> DarkPsydeLord, check /var/crash
<ouroumov_> grep -i title /var/crash/*.crash
<DarkPsydeLord> yes
<DarkPsydeLord> mate-maximus crashed with signal 5 in _XReply()
<DarkPsydeLord> cups seem to be something different
<DarkPsydeLord> corrupted double-linked list: 0x000055d79073aa00 ***
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm
<DarkPsydeLord> no clue on that last one
<franck> hello
<franck> I'm new to ubuntu-mate and so far did'nt figure out how to share a folder, simply by right click, did I miss something ?
<dekkard> share?
<franck> yes I am looking to simply share a folder on the network but can find no "sharing options" when right clicking
<dekkard> franck do you have a public  folder?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-09
<guest-hrtikm> Hi my name is Mauricio, I just forgat my password...
<guest-hrtikm> could I get some help please!
<guest-hrtikm> Would someone please  give me a hand, I am new working with it, and I just forgot my admin password?
<Guest91636> giorno
<john__> Sup braaa
<dooley_da_Vulcan> Hello, I am using Ubuntu-Mate 17.04 and I cannot seem to be able to install Samba. I get a listing under System then Administration for Samba. I choose it and it asks for my pw I put it in and nothing.
<dooley_da_Vulcan> think its just a bug of the new version?
<dooley_da_Vulcan> I have tried different ways of installing it too.
<DarkPsydeLord> samba is installed by default in ubuntu mate
<dooley_da_Vulcan> #category5
<baraa> braa4ever
<emil__> hola
<razvan> hola?
<razvan> hello
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
<razvan> una pregunt
<razvan> pregunta*
<razvan> ¿como podría instalar sopcast?
<DarkPsydeLord> en linux? ni idea pero hay muchos otros programas que funcionan similar
<razvan> estoy usando ubuntu mate en una Raspberry pi 3
<razvan> ah, pues si hay programas similares a sopcast, acestream pero para linux
<razvan> pues mejor
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-10
<karl__> how do i chat
<guest-vfxrl2> mashalla
<CoderEurope> Ubuntu MATE for RPi enables SSHGuard by default. Desktop next?
<dan> Hello
<CoderEurope> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/05/05/linux_alternatives_to_ubuntu/
<CoderEurope> How do I change settings  for 300 DPI fonts ?
<CoderEurope> Here ? System -> Control Panel -> Appearance Preferences -> Fonts -> Details
<CoderEurope> tireng, Hiyas.
<CoderEurope> pavlushka, Hiyas
<pavlushka> Hey CoderEurope
<odroid> hi
<odroid> human there?
<CoderEurope> pavlushka, are you working on juju side, cant recall ?
<Guest39865> hello
<Guest39865> does anyone know anything like Scribus?
<Guest39865> pip
<Guest39865> i have windows 1ate0 with ubuntu m
<aexposito2> o
<aexposito2> 0
<aexposito2> ed
<aexposito2> d
<aexposito2> d
<aexposito2> d
<aexposito2> d
<aexposito2> d
<aexposito2> d
<aexposito2> d
<aexposito2> d
<DarkPsydeLord> ?
<deskwizard> full moon....
<CoderEurope> Roy Orbison gets played on the local radio when theres a full-moon, oh well.
<marcelo_> Hello
<marcelo_> Can someone tell me how to put the keyboard for notebook?
<marcelo_> I'm having a hard time finding
<esdwdftty> This in Xu, Lu, U-Mate, in real PC and in Virtualbox. The menu updates, the detailed view. http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6982952 APU A4-4020 (Richland) How in Ubuntu i dont know
<esdwdftty> 17
<esdwdftty> The same computer (virtualbox and real)
<esdwdftty> in synaptic - ok
<esdwdftty> Url name Загрузка - after 10 sec
<esdwdftty> Скачать this
<esdwdftty> Maybe it's only on amd gpu
<esdwdftty> Maybe it's only with amd gpu
<esdwdftty> Xu, Lu i use only in VirtualBox In Windows
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-11
<h82or8> upgraded from 16.04 > 16.10 > 17.04 and somewhere along the way, nm-applet disappeared and not won't run with the error: nm-applet: /usr/local/lib/libnm.so.0: version `libnm_1_4_0' not found (required by nm-applet)
<h82or8> any ideas on restoring functionality?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<taaem> For some reason I can't use sudo on my raspberry pi anymore... it segfaults after asking for a password but I can't strace it because it notices that its running under some other program and refuses to work completly. Su also segfaults but if I strace it it just gives me Auth failures
<CoderEurope> taaem, What Raspbery Pi are you using currently for Ubuntu-Mate ?
<taaem> Rpi 3
<taaem> CoderEurope: ^
<CoderEurope> taaem, right-oh - I hear the Rpi 3 has some underlying issues. Can't recall all of them thou ;) I am on a Raspberry Pi 2 B which seems to work cool beans.
<CoderEurope> DarkPsydeLord, sup duder ?
<DarkPsydeLord> hey CoderEurope what are you doing in this channel? thought you used vanilla ubuntu
<CoderEurope> DarkPsydeLord,  not on the Rasp Pi 2 :)
<DarkPsydeLord> o true you have you rpi working
<CoderEurope> DarkPsydeLord, do you like programming articles, then ?
<DarkPsydeLord> i want an rpi so bad but i think it will lag so hard being used as a media center
<CoderEurope> DarkPsydeLord, you could put it on your amaz wishlist & share it there (?), but which Rpi would you envisage would be best for you, or don't you know ?
<DarkPsydeLord> not yet
<DarkPsydeLord> i have to do my research
<CoderEurope> DarkPsydeLord, Go for a raspberry Pi 2B IMHO
<CoderEurope> but you'll find your just building a better slide: https://hackernoon.com/how-anyone-can-make-insanely-better-slides-2398b5c3731c?source=false---------1
<DarkPsydeLord> nice article
<DarkPsydeLord> i relly liked it
<j02> How do I change my MTU from 1500 to 1300 on a VPN connection? I've been told to do it by my VPN support and I'm not sure how.
<kg7yts> I have audio working on my computer, yet Blackboard won't play audio even after the audio setup wizard. Is this a problem with Ubuntu MATE or with BlackBoard?
<kg7yts> *Blackboard Collaborate
<stephenw> hello
<deskwizard> hi
<stephenw> how is going
<deskwizard> not so bad, you ?
<stephenw> I JUST bought a new harddrive and try to install ubuntu mate, but the computer can't detect it
<Akuli> have you booted from a usb stick`
<stephenw> yes
<Akuli> ?
<stephenw> I made a USB ubuntu system
<Akuli> run lsblk in a terminal, does it show up?
<stephenw> lsblk?
<Akuli> it's a command that lists your hard drives and partitions
<Akuli> "list block devices"
<stephenw> and then?
<Akuli> does the hard drive show up there?
<Akuli> if you aren't sure run "lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999" so we can see it too
<stephenw> yes
<Akuli> so it shows up there? ok
<Akuli> so it's not fully invisible
<Akuli> but the installer doesn't detect it?
<stephenw> i think we need to partition or format it before installing system, yes
<Akuli> we can do that too if you want to
<Akuli> what are the letters before your hard drive in the lsblk output?
<stephenw> sdb
<Akuli> ok
<deskwizard> stephenw: gparted is included in the boot media if its detects
<deskwizard> detected*
<stephenw> ok
<Akuli> tbh i have never had much luck with gparted
<Akuli> i just use fdisk on the terminal, it's command-line but easy to use
<Akuli> stephenw, deskwizard and other people probably know how to use gparted, try it out and see what you think :)
<Akuli> usually you want two partitions, a swap about same size as ram (but no more than 4gb or so) and a big ext4 partition mounted at /
<stephenw> I type it, but gparted not installed
<stephenw> I have 8G ram so swap should be 4G
<stephenw> ?yes
<stephenw> ext4 is better than ext3 or ext2, yes?
<deskwizard> stephenw: system, administration iirc
<stephenw> not working iirc
<CoderEurope> DarkPsydeLord, still shakin' about , there at all ?
<DarkPsydeLord> CoderEurope, yes im here sorry im at work and sometimes i get busy with nonsense
<CoderEurope> DarkPsydeLord, When you finishes work ?
<DarkPsydeLord> 5:30 in the afternoon
<CoderEurope> DarkPsydeLord, right-oh
<CoderEurope> I have a random question for you to answer ...... (?) you up for it ? concerns mexican ......
<DarkPsydeLord> go for it but in ot not here this is a support channel
<CoderEurope> I shall PM you :D
 * Menzador founds the Coalition to Bring Back Matey
 * deskwizard gets his signs out
<DarkPsydeLord> matey is long gone
<deskwizard> aight
 * deskwizard burns the signs
<DarkPsydeLord> but we can create a new one
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<deskwizard> =D
<DarkPsydeLord> Matwo
<deskwizard> damn, I burned the signs.
<deskwizard> hehehehe
<DarkPsydeLord> we can create new signs also
<deskwizard> woohoo!
<deskwizard> ...fkin full moon uh
<deskwizard> lol
<DarkPsydeLord> LOL
<Menzador> Martin has been considering bringing matey back though
<DarkPsydeLord> do we need a phrik?
<ivory> is here some one willing to help me install winehq and a programm named gtuner over remote ? i just switcht to linux have no expirience
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-12
<DatMale21> hello, i was running ubuntu-mate and used firefox to access this link https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/precedence when my computer froze
<DatMale21> i would highly suggest you to switch from firefox to icecat (gnu) since firefox have been busted "stealing" users information more then once, just look it up on duckduckgo.com, they did it in the iOS app, and they to it mildly in the normal used firefox with any choice of there info getting stolen unless the user sees the little "choose what you share" button in the bottom of the browser window the first times they run it, a more hardcore user
<DatMale21> might know this and do change it as soon as he uses the firefox in preferences, but the normie users do not see it as clear as the hardcore, i beg
<DatMale21> beg you to not ship ubuntu-mate with firefox in next install, they do also use google by standard where other browsers like tor-browser or icecat uses duckduckgo.com to respect the users privacy and freedom, i suspect firefox to sell out to google when it comes to making google the standard search engine after install
<DatMale21> icecat-gnu is also respected by fsf i think.. please :D
<Kyoku> wow, I just installed mate for first time.. it's awesome
<ziutek> Hello
<mancman3> fuck it - HELLO :)
<jolo_> to wifi
<jolo_> cant connect to wifi
<i_> Hello, new user here.
<i_> Just to say hi and thanks for the this OS, i have a clean install to use it.
<MarioMey> Hi, everybody.
<MarioMey> I want to suggest something for mate-screenshot. I know where it is in github, but this is not a bug, but a suggestion.
<MarioMey> Where should I post it?
<MarioMey> Issues and tag it with "Feature request"?
<Akuli> maybe someone on #mate knows? it's not a very active channel though
<Akuli> some projects seem to use github's issues for this, not sure about mate
<MarioMey> Akuli: anyway... do you know how to tag an issue with "feature request"?¿
<MarioMey> I don't find the way.
<Akuli> i have no idea
<Akuli> maybe tags are usually added by the people who maintain the repository? i dont know
<MarioMey> Maybe.
<MarioMey> Ha, ha!
<MarioMey> I enter in an issue to look if I find the way... and it is exactly about what I wanted to post!
<MarioMey> mate-screenshot does not allow to copy screenshot to clipboard by commandline argument (https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-utils/issues/160)
<Akuli> give it a thumbs up :)
<MarioMey> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> i usually pipe things to my xclip
<DarkPsydeLord> not sure if related
<DarkPsydeLord> also im a lil dizzy today so i didnt read most of it
<Akuli> $ function screencopy () { mate-screenshot $@ | xclip }
<Akuli> lol
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<Kyoku> i installed mate 17.04 in vmware along with vmware tools and when i drag windows around they move very slowly - anyone seen this before / know a fix?
<cyberpato> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> ok i reintalled 17.04 and im still getting this random system errors but i think they happen when i click on maximize a virtual desktop
<DarkPsydeLord> and since mate-maximus is involved i assume it's related
<Kyros> anyone know how to get torrent files to open with deluge instead of transmission
<Akuli> right-click a torrent file, open with, browse to deluge, check open with this by default
<Akuli> oh in the open with menu choose "other application"
<Kyros> thanks
<bard> Hi!
<bard> Has anyone used Clamscan and Clamtk?  Why are the fonts so messed up?  Is there a better alternative?
<Akuli> yes, common sense and ublock :)
<Akuli> antiviruses are a windows thing, and a stupid idea anyway
<xmetal> common sense is a good tool
<Sweetlew> Hello, all! I have no sound, and I'm trying to solve this issue ASAP.
<Sweetlew> I've googled everything, and nothing has helped. So, yeah...
<Sweetlew> Anybody there at all?
<xmetal> stupid question but did you check in say "Sound" that something didn't get muted by accident?
<Sweetlew> Nothing muted, xmetal.
<DarkPsydeLord> no sound using what?
<DarkPsydeLord> did it work before?
<Sweetlew> DarkPsydeLord: Pulse/alsa
<DarkPsydeLord> do you have different audio interfaces?
<DarkPsydeLord> which one is enabled under hardware?
<Sweetlew> right now, I'm on pavucontrol.
<DarkPsydeLord> just go to the sound preferences and tell me whats running under the hardware tab
<Sweetlew> Built-in audio
<Sweetlew> 1 output/2 inputs
<Sweetlew> Analog Stereo Duplex
<DarkPsydeLord> did it work before? or this is a fresh install?
<Sweetlew> It worked before.
<DarkPsydeLord> did you add some new software or hardware?
<Sweetlew> I tried to play around with retroarch yesterday/last night, and everything was working good. Went to play with it some more today, and no sound. Uninstalled it, still no sound.
<Sweetlew> Tried to force-reload alsa, of course that didn't work.
<DarkPsydeLord> ok you said you tried several other different things you found on the internet i wanna know what you did
<Sweetlew> https://askubuntu.com/questions/910423/sound-broken-ubuntu-17-04
<CoderEurope> Sweetlew, I am not sure if U-mate comes with this? | but you could give it a try : https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/gnome-alsamixer/
<DarkPsydeLord> Sweetlew, i want you to do this for me pls
<DarkPsydeLord> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<DarkPsydeLord> you will get a link so i can see the how is it running and some more useful info
<Sweetlew> DarkPsydeLord: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=02ac5aefbc431fededfc2bfb06bd1833bc996c77
<DarkPsydeLord> the only i can see after a rapid inspection is the new driver used for usb headphones
<Sweetlew> Well, I was able to get audio working for my headphones, but still nothing for my main speakers.
<DarkPsydeLord> and also theres no output for speakers
<Sweetlew> Want me to unplug my headphones and try again?
<DarkPsydeLord> i wonder if we can trick alsa deleting the files
<Sweetlew> Maybe.
<DarkPsydeLord> ok lets do this
<DarkPsydeLord> "killall pulseaudio"
<Sweetlew> ok
<Sweetlew> now what?
<DarkPsydeLord> after stopping the services "rm -r ~/.config/pulse/*" and inmediatly after that "rm -r ~/.pulse*"
<DarkPsydeLord> then just restart after you unpluged your headphones
<DarkPsydeLord> that should work
<DarkPsydeLord> alsoi
<Sweetlew> rm: cannot remove '/home/lewis/pulse/*': No such file or directory
<Sweetlew> Oh, oops.
<Sweetlew> rm: cannot remove '/home/lewis/.pulse/*': No such file or directory
<DarkPsydeLord> nope .pulse*
<Sweetlew> Still nothing.
<Sweetlew> Should I go ahead and restart?
<DarkPsydeLord> well the first one worked isnt it?
<DarkPsydeLord> that means at least cfg is gone
<DarkPsydeLord> so lets do it
<Sweetlew> DarkPsydeLord: Fixed it. Somehow my volume got lowered.
<DarkPsydeLord> Nice!
<DarkPsydeLord> im glad is working now
<Sweetlew> Thanks!
<DarkPsydeLord> yw
<Guest22639> when scrolling the monitor shows a horizontal wave in the middle of the monitor. using latest Nvidia driver 381
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-13
<DarkPsydeLord> not supported
<DarkPsydeLord> 375 is the one tested on the latest ubuntu build
<Guest22639> thanks, I pick it from software & updates - additional drivers
<DarkPsydeLord> really?
<DarkPsydeLord> after adding a repository?
<Guest22639> repository was part of 17.04 install
<DarkPsydeLord> Guest22639, that actually sound like refresh rate or monitor not catching with higher fps
<Guest22639> refresh rate is 60 hz
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm i dont have any additional nvidia driver yet i wonder if i have older card or just got dumped by nvidia
<Guest22639> ppa.lauchpad.net/graphics-driver/ppa/ubuntu zesty main came with the basic install
<Guest22639> graphic card is GTX1070
<DarkPsydeLord> hm not in mine :( so im useless at this point
<Guest22639> changed to 375 build, still monitor is wavy when scolling
<DarkPsydeLord> did you log out and in after that?
<Guest22639> no, I still have the hexchat running.
<DarkPsydeLord> just finish the session using the log out function and come back in
<thomas_> restarted, still have wavyness on monitor when scrolling text in web browser (firefox)
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm wonder if it is nvidia fault or something else
<DarkPsydeLord> does this happen in any other app?
<thomas_> I will check
<thomas_> same issue with pdf
<thomas_> where can I check if NEC MultiSync LCD 2490WUXi is supported
<DarkPsydeLord> you sure your monitor can handle that refresh rate? cause mine cant catch up with it hahaha
<sameee> tremendous news,  I just installed mate as my primary os
<sameee> that is all.
<jose__> Guten morgen hier Jose
<jose__> habe Ubuntu Mate
<jose__> gute Software
<jose__> habe leider ein Problem
<jose__> wer kann vielleicht helfen
<prejith> Helo
<holden> Hi
<mate|7612> Ubuntu mate working in a pc wiht atamon
<mate|7612> ?
<macjunkie> is ubuntu 17 not supported on raspi 3? don't see download links for anything other than 16 and i had tried uprading my raspi to 17 and doens't boot anymore
<sixwheeledbeast> macjunkie: only the LTS version is available for RPi
<macjunkie> yeah thats what i saw on the DL links wasn't sure if maybe page hadn't been updated yet or something
<macjunkie> was running 16.0.4 on my 3 and changed streams and got it up to 16.10 before trying to upgrade to 17
<sixwheeledbeast> It's a different build because of the architecture, RPi's are ARM
<ali1234> you should be able to do-release-upgrade on ubuntu mate
<ali1234> no guarantee it actually works though
<ali1234> also it will take ages and wear out your sd card
<sixwheeledbeast> You need to be running a working 16.04 LTS first abd there's no guarantee. I would stick with the LTS unless you need something.
<ali1234> you can't upgrade directly from 16.04 to 17.04 you must go via 16.10
<codymkw> How do I get VLC Media Player to show up here http://i.imgur.com/RWGpGy0.png
<codymkw> It use to be there but isn't now its installed on my system
<sixwheeledbeast> it should be listed in there
<codymkw> it isn't
#ubuntu-mate 2017-05-14
<codymkw> well even tho it doesn't show up there I guess I can still right click files one at a time and set it to open in vlc
<juanpablobustos> hola
<juanpablobustos> soy nuevo en linux y quisiera saber porque el sistema no esta totalmente ne español. he actualizado todo lo necesario y configurado el idioma correspondiente y aun sigue el programa con algunos aplicaciones en ingles
<sameee> que?
<sameee> donde esta mi pantalones?
<sameee> Hola juan, ¿has leído este documento?
<sameee> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-change-the-language-settings-in-ubuntu/3448
<sameee> No hablo español pero quizas pueda ayudar
<juanpablobustos> samee. lo reviso inmediatamente
<sameee> Vale, suena bien
<sameee> Bienvenido a linux ^_^
<sameee> Usted puede ser capaz de encontrar ayuda aquí, también #ubuntu-es
<mate|8166> I looking for instructions for auto mounting ntfs drives in mate 17.04 (sorry new to the environment and prefer explanations so i learn)
<mate|8166> if there is a link im not seeing in google that would work please let me know. Ill keep looking too.
<ubuntu-mate> Zsolaxvok123
<laowang> hello !
<sameee> hi
<laowang> 你那 是白天吗
<oterrivel> hello
<skcho> Hello, I am having a donation problem via Patron.
<skcho> I tried $5/month with my paypal account, but it does not seem to be working.
<skcho> I am asked $0 dollars in my paypal information page.
<skcho> though in Patron, it says I am supporting $5 a month.
<Menzador> Contact Patreon?
<Akuli> flexiondotorg, ^
<skcho> OK. I will contact Patron. Thanks.
<dell> hallo
<dell> how install world of tanks
<viktor> i
<viktor> hi
<nathan> Hey, topmenu isn't working for me. Any idea why that would be?
<nathan> originally tried the mutiny setting, didn't add topmenu as far as I see. Tried to add it manually to top menu, still don't see it
<nathan> top bar*
<alkisg> nathan: would resetting panel settings work for you?
<alkisg> Try runnings this from a terminal: mate-panel --reset --replace
<nathan> it reset things... and it works! Not in all apps, but I'm pretty sure that's normal
<nathan> thanks :)
<alkisg> np
<Kyros> How can i get magnet links to open with deluge?
<Kyros> nevermind i got it
<georges_> bonsoir
<Guest67725> hi
<route> new to this channel, how goes it?
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<Menzador> welcome
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-07
<Guest14202> The notebook is restarted after I shutdown it.
<CrazyTux> hello, I formatted two partitions on my laptop's harddisk. I am not able to create any folders in those partition and not able to copy any files either.
<Guest14202> sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point, rw - rewrite
<Guest14202> rw option is a key
<CrazyTux> ok.
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot.
<toor_> Hi
<mate|81489> allo
<CrazyTux> hello, I have created two ext4 partitions on my laptop harddisk. I am able to create files and folders in those only as an administratror.
<CrazyTux> please guide me how can I create folders in them as a normal user.
<alkisg> CrazyTux: sudo mkdir /media/drive/user; sudo chown user:user /media/drive/user => and then you can write to that dir as the user
<CrazyTux> alkisg, I need to copy and paste this?
<alkisg> Or type it
<alkisg> Replace "user" with the username that you want
<alkisg> And "drive" with where your drive is
<CrazyTux> ok. Pleae give an example for this. "And "drive" with where your drive is".
<alkisg> CrazyTux: if you don't know where your disk is, then insert the disk, and give us the following information: sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Also tell us the username of the user that you want to give access to
<CrazyTux> do I need to mount that partition?
<alkisg> Doesn't it get automatically mounted?
<CrazyTux> I need to click on that for it to get mounted.
<alkisg> Click it then
<CrazyTux> alkisg, http://termbin.com/bri0
<CrazyTux> I am not able to create any folders in and copy any files onto C and D partitions.
<alkisg> (09:43:44 πμ) alkisg: Also tell us the username of the user that you want to give access to
<CrazyTux> s
<CrazyTux> the username is "s"
<alkisg> CrazyTux: ok, the command would be: sudo chown -R s:s /media/s/C
<alkisg> You enter it once, and then you should be able to read/write files there from the file manager
<CrazyTux> alkisg, thank you very much.
<alkisg> np
<CrazyTux> I really need to learn these commands.
<CrazyTux> do they differ from one distro to another?
<swift110> hey all
<CrazyTux> where can I find all these commands? any book you recommend?
<alkisg> They don't different from distro to distro, no
<alkisg> Just google about "bash tutorial"
<CrazyTux> ok. thanks a lot.
<alkisg> np
<lrb> I'm having troubles with automount on Ubuntu Mate. All of my duplicity backups are on an external disk and now when I try to access them after a fresh install, Caja is telling me I don't have the right permissions to the disk. Where can I go to modify the automount permissions?
<lrb> Also, Wimpress I just listened to the Destination Linux podcast. Thanks for your time!
<guest-z1rp3v> hi
<sSs> hello
<sSs> does anyone know if the hidpi support percentage increase/decrease?
<sSs> I would love to see a scale slider like ubuntu has
<vkareh> sSs: no, GTK doesn't support fractional scaling, so you can only do 1x, 2x, etc. But you can always do 2x and decrease your font DPI
<sSs> vkareh: thanks for the info... didn't knew about that... maybe that option should be used to introduce a slider of scale
<vkareh> that's a possibility - so if your DPI is 96, you can have 1x be scale=1,dpi=96; 1.5x is scale=2,dpi=144; and 2x scale=2,dpi=192 - or something along those lines... it might very much be hardware dependent, so I'm not sure if that 1.5 would apply to users in that situation
<vkareh> some users might want scale=2 with a smaller DPI, others might prefer scale=1 with a higher DPI...
<vkareh> that's also why mate tweak doesn't make any assumptions and instead just has a button to open the font properties, so that the user can make that decision
<xadi> Hello! I have forgotten the password I defined through the installation of ubuntu-mate. Is there a way to retrieve it?
<sSs> vkareh: I saw the slider in Ubuntu with wayland and it's exactly what we need (mho)
<sSs> xadi: what password? do you have access to the machine in person?
<vkareh> sSs: MATE doesn't support Wayland :P
<sSs> vkareh: I know (and thank god) but it is a nice feature
<sSs> xadi: https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<xadi> ok, i'll try it. Thanks
<lapaga> hi all in ubuntu-mate 18.04 when the screensaver is activated I lose my keyboard.  I can click on new user and login but not from the screensaver screen
<xadi> it worked!!
<Talikkaf> Joe Collins makes good videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqA7b4ba29o
<diogenes_> Talikkaf, especially his video where he states that all linux distros suck
<mate|91430> Hi, I'm looking for a very stable version of java on my ubuntu. I have several pb with chromium and thundrbird
<mate|91430> (ubuntu 16.04 LTS)
<mate|91430> no one ??
<mate|36100> hello Basterd
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-08
<Emcy> why does the boutique seems to be listing packages from the artful repos instead of bionic
<Emcy> eg VLC is one version behind what is available in ubuntu software
<ne4rd> Somehow I've hid my battery display in the upper right hand corner panel and I can't get it to come back.  Any idea on how to do that?  :-)
<mate|66698> testing mate
<alkisg> Wimpress: hi, running `glade` in 18.04, unmaximising its window => there's a transparent gap of 30 pixels between the window border and its contents, looks completely broken!
<alkisg> Maybe some bad .css that can't handle apps with the new headerbars?
<Guest9776> to install the pinet in the ubuntu i try the command that the pinet provides but it says con not connect to ssh
<gnugr> Guest9776: use 'wget' instead
<Iv> hi
<Iv> Is it possible to install amdgpu on ubuntu mate 16.04.4? Because I installed a new gpu and my favourite game doesn't work with radeon.
<gnugr> Iv: what do you mean, are you with Intel AMD/ATI? or pure AMD
<Iv> intel processor pentium and gpu radeon hd5960
<Iv> cpu G4560
<gnugr> Iv: have you installed 'xserver-xorg-video-radeon' 'xserver-xorg-video-ati' 'firmware-amd-graphics'?
<Iv> no i have a fresh install
<Iv> should i try this?
<gnugr> probably they are, but check for any case
<gnugr> else i think you might need an extra 'xorg.conf' for that radeon gpu
<Iv> cannot instal the first 1 : xserver-xorg-video-ati : Dépend: xorg-video-abi-20 Dépend: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)
<sixwheeledbeast> what game? it's a fairly old card?
<Iv> my game is "war thunder" and the card is less than 5 years old
<gnugr> also check for 'xserver-xorg-video-mach64' and 'xserver-xorg-video-r128'
<Iv> same problem for 'xserver-xorg-video-ati
<gnugr> yes that depends on them
<Iv> the package « firmware-amd-graphics » doesn't have an installable version
<gnugr> Iv: please read that wiki https://wiki.debian.org/AtiHowTo
<sixwheeledbeast> recommended specs are Radeon HD 6850 1Gb. Does it not work at all? have you tried minimum settings?
<Iv> the game works but i get a lot of flashy colors everywhere , it's unplayable
<Iv> oh and, my mistake, my card is a Radeon HD 5970 hemlock and not 5960...
<Iv> ok if i get it right : radeon driver installs by default on ubuntu mate 16.04.4, so I tried this : https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<sixwheeledbeast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver is the wiki page for AMDGPU. Maybe check this out too, it mentions the others https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Iv> sixwheeledbeast thank you, so the first link tells me my card is not supported by amdgpu and the second is about fglrx, everybody tells me fglrx is outdated
<gnugr> Iv: there i think exists https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<sixwheeledbeast> That sounds likely ^ RadeonDriver
<gnugr> Iv: do not install fglrx-driver, not recommented
<Iv> gnugr on this last link my card is on the list and should work with radeon...
<gnugr> yes i think so..
<Iv> but it doesn't in real life
<Iv> I tried installing ubuntu mate 18.04, same result
<Iv> and i see now amdgpu is not compatible with my gpu
<Iv> so, to be able to play i hesitate to install 14.04 with fglrx, last possibility i haven't tried
<Iv> is it such a bad idea?
<sixwheeledbeast> So have you tried your game on 18.04LTS with RadeonDriver?
<sixwheeledbeast> Are you using minimum settings in the game?
<Iv> yes nad yes
<Iv> and
<sixwheeledbeast> Going backwards is likely to reduce your chances of compatibility
<Iv> Ireally would like to have amdgpu it sounds great but i spent a long time trying to install it from 18.04 and 16.04 and i couldn't
<gnugr> Iv: get firmware-amd-graphics from there and re-try https://packages.debian.org/buster/all/firmware-amd-graphics/download
<Iv> thank you, but installation failed, no error message
<gnugr> Iv: how did you try... 'dpkg -i"?
<Iv> maybe there are known issues between radeon and hemlock...
<gnugr> check your gpu https://packages.debian.org/buster/firmware-amd-graphics
<Iv> I opend it with package installer and clicked install
<Iv> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8yE1K7ZOIZ
<Iv> but my gpu is hemlock not cypress
<gnugr> Iv: please run this on terminal 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 'EE''
<gnugr> and paste it
<Iv> with the ' in the beggining?
<gnugr> no
<gnugr> without quotes
<sixwheeledbeast> no remove the outer quotes
<gnugr> only 'EE' has
<Iv> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 'EE':~$ : commande introuvable
<Iv> command not found
<gnugr> oh try 'cat 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Iv> wow that's a lot of text
<gnugr> upsss err.
<gnugr> grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Iv> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwz7qV7E5SK
<Iv> grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<gnugr> hmm... yes something from Radeon is missing
<gnugr> or it needs a xorg.conf for intel radeon, but i'm not sure which one
<gnugr> no idea why debian's firmware not working on ubuntu
<gnugr> might ubuntu use different name for firmware-amd-graphics
<gnugr> that firmware includes all Radeon microcodes
<gnugr> hmmm... there's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1638831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638831 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Add firmware-amd-graphics to the archive" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gnugr> Iv: you're unlucky  ^^^^
<Iv> ok thanks again, what does –y mean?
<gnugr> -y=yes
<Iv> ./amdgpu-pro-install –y
<gnugr> -yf=yes force
<Iv> tells me -y is invalid
<Iv> but without the -y it installs fine exept for :
<Iv> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE02gNrA0TV
<Iv> and the content of /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu/17.40-492261/build/make.log :
<Iv> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7PokMqj4U1
<Iv> that's when trying to install AMDGPU-Pro Driver Version 17.40 on Ubuntu 16.04
<Iv> if i reboot the screen will block on startup "all black"
<Iv> Is it this microcode? : https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/amd64-microcode/download
<gnugr> amd64 differ from AMD
<sixwheeledbeast> amdgpu 18.10 is available on the website
<Iv> ok thanks i'll try that
<gnugr> what is the full name?
<gnugr> in debian is 'xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu'
<Iv> what full name?
<Iv> ok i try amdgpu 18.10 rebooting now :)
<mate|33332> Just checking out the OS.
<mate|33332> Any cool features compared to regular Ubuntu?
<khiriac> Ola pessoal ! Tentando instalar a versao em portugues Brasil, a janela grafica de instalacao fica pela metade, impossibilitando  a continuidade da instalacao do Ubuntu 18.04. Podem me dizer o que esta acontecendo.
<SuperEngineer> .es
<SuperEngineer> .es | karjala
<SuperEngineer> !es | karjala
<ubottu> karjala: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SuperEngineer> [had to be those] :-D
<shipinomore> just downloaded ubuntu mate. I want to set up a bootable usb so that I can use it outside of my windows 10 system
<shipinomore> can I use Rufus to create?
<ne4rd> yes
<shipinomore> when I reformat the USB is there any special format I have tried the defaults in the past several days but cannot get them to boot
<mate|20375> Hello I am new to Ubuntu-Mate this 18.04 is very good i like it very much
<aus_mal> hi guys, recently after noticing that the keyboard was not responsive after waking from suspend and today's update, that the super key doesn't close the brisk menu anymore? Does anyone know of a fix for this? Thanks
<aus_mal> *for the brisk menu super key deactivation that is.
<aus_mal> *UM 18.04 clean
<mate|20375> I suppose i should get a personalised login
<mate|20375> super key works for me
<mate|20375> I have been looking at Linux Mint 18.3 which is also good but i see that they are going to base their didtro on Arch rather than Ubuntu. This and the fact that t#18.3 is based on 16.04 is why I am using Mate instead.
<mate|20375> this is a quiet channel
<aus_mal> yeah it was working fine after freshly installed but only stopped today
<aus_mal> LM are gonna change their base to Arch?
<aus_mal> all I see is an article from April Fools Day
<mate|20375> I have a keyboard with one doggie key are you sure the windows key is working
<mate|20375> Yes short term memory problems ....silly me
<mate|20375> anyway LM 19 is months away mean while i use this on the new kernal
<mate|20375> bye
<SuperEngineer> damn... searched keyboard, under keyboard and all all around space keyboard is located.  Where's my doggie key?!  I want a doggie key!
<SuperEngineer> woof
<SuperEngineer> [nope that didn't work either, perhaps the doggie is deaf]
<comet23> does ubuntu mate come with vnc preinstalled?
<shipinomore> I created a bootable USB and then installed the software and it wrote to the usb. but I cannot get back to windows. I tried to re arrange the boot order and power on with the usb drive removed but did not work. where am going wrong
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-09
<ne4rd> looks like the patch for the notifier stuff borked some bluetooth performance, now my mouse studdddddders.  :-)
<ne4rd> ooh, and two wifi indicators.  Nice.
<ne4rd> I'm sure it will get patched
<Miguelon> hello
<sixwheeledbeast> I seem to have hit this issue after updating https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030257/video-player-in-18-04-shows-a-psychedelic-mixture-instead-of-a-clear-video/1030823 anyone know of a bug report or fix for the issue?
<mate|98044> Changes i made like locking icons in plank and turning off bluetooth are not saving on reboot.. does anyone know the solution
<Spass> hello, I'm using Xubuntu (wait!) and I have a strange issue with blinking elements when moving the mouse cursor on top and left screen edge, but another user reported that this issue also occurs on Ubuntu MATE - see here https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=48255#p48255
<Spass> can someone confirm?
<skywalker> hey, has anyone here got guildwars 2 working on 18.04?
<sergiorame> prova
<mate|turichelli> hi
<sdfasff> I have tons of notifies that my battarey is charging. How to disable it?
<mate|33175> hello
<qzer> selamun aleyküm
<qzer> kimse var mı
<qzer> nasılsız
<mate|45293> i need som help
<mate|45293> i got an asus laptop
<mate|45293> with ubuntu mate on it
<mate|45293> everthing works fine but..
<mate|45293> when i try to shut down my laptop
<mate|45293> it freez
<mate|45293> and the only way to turn it off is by holding the shutdown button
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-10
<mate|38708> Good day/night all. Any way to play Direct TV on Google Chrome?
<Cloudpirate> Hello!
<yuuki_> how's it going?
<linos> install ubuntumate and able to login, however, I notice at boot there is this mmessage [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules. Anyone have a fix?  Thanks
<mate|54878> hello
<mate|54878> :)
<mate|54878> who are you
<mate|54878> a
<mate|54878> a
<mate|54878> a
<mate|54878> a
<mate|54878> a
<mate|54878> a
<SpicyInTheMiddle> hey, anyone on atm?
<gnugr> !ask SpicyInTheMiddle
<SpicyInTheMiddle> got a funky issue where, even after a restart, my terminal window doesn't show the command prompt. I can type, and I have a blinking cursor, but not the usual rion@SpicyInTheMiddle-$ ... and the last thing I did in terminal was source $Home/.bashrc... and she just kinda sat there blinking.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> *carries a lantern, searching for an honest man*
<gnugr> SpicyInTheMiddle: if you think something is wrong with current .bashrc. you can copy from /etc/bash.bashrc
<diogenes_> SpicyInTheMiddle, what have you just said?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> well my subsequent googlefu indicates that bashrc has something to do with the way a terminal looks?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> @diogenes_ I identify heavily with diogenes of sinope. I built a UAV a while back that ran an Onion Omega to sling its webcam to the ground, and I named the soft AP "Diogenes"
<SpicyInTheMiddle> he carried a lantern during the day, saying he was looking for an honest man.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> and ate onions.
<diogenes_> well i know all of his quotes but why you brought it up just now?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> because you logged in and "diogenes has joined" popped up.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> i was just sort of saying hi.
<diogenes_> SpicyInTheMiddle, :) that was very clever, you're cool!
<diogenes_> ok do you know what Diogenes replied to Alexander the Great's question, when Alexander approached him and asked "what do you want me to do for you?"
<SpicyInTheMiddle> also my arch nemesis is named Alexander at the moment, and he lists Veles, Macedonia as his place of birth. So it's entirely appropriate that I kind of don't like him, and he seems to wish he could be me. so weird. so very, very weird.'
<SpicyInTheMiddle> step out of my light
<diogenes_> lol
<SpicyInTheMiddle> to which, Alexander replied, "Were i not Alexander the Great, I'd wish to be Diogenes"
<SpicyInTheMiddle> "Well, were I not Diogenes, I believe I'd still wish to be Diogenes."
 * SpicyInTheMiddle high fives you
<diogenes_> SpicyInTheMiddle, O,o you're maybe one of very few people on the entire planet who knows such things, good job!
<SpicyInTheMiddle> btw i keep getting comments on my comptuer name (SpicyInTheMiddle) and it comes from the logo etched on the lid.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> thanks/likewise
<SpicyInTheMiddle> i get weird looks when I mention him
<SpicyInTheMiddle> then I point folks to Dresden Codak and Advanced Dugneons and Discourse
<SpicyInTheMiddle> *Dungeons
<diogenes_> i see
<SpicyInTheMiddle> but re: username. I got a new dell inspiron 11. It's bright red. that is the most important feature. well, that and having sufficient ram to not smoke itself while, say, opening google.com. lol. but we got a new glowforge at the makerspace, so I figure "HEY KYLE, ETCH MEIN LOGO, JA?!" "Uh, sure, let's run it at 90%, worked ok for the macbook." lol.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> . she looks great, but scorched on the middle part. "Well, she got a little spicy in the middle there". This is of course with me simply closing the lid on a laptop with like three programs running, less than 4 hours after I bought it. Just chucked it in the laser cutter and hit the button.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> but... dumb question... how do I, say gedit $HOME/.bashrc if I don't have a terminal to punch that into
<SpicyInTheMiddle> 'cause she aint' exactly doing anything I tell her to other than clicky draggy stuff
<gnugr> SpicyInTheMiddle: the main thing is to understand why Diogenes was carrying his 'oil lamp' even with day light, (what was looking for)
<OxOO> The panel window list shows some programs from other than the current workspace even though I have "show windows from current workspace" selected. These programs are also bold/highlighted. Can I change so these only show on their own workspaces?
<liu> ??
<liu> anyone here?
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<liu> ?
<strabo> Hi! I'm new to MATE (an ex-Xubuntu) and this is the first time I join the chat.
<strabo> MATE works beautifully in my Toshiba Portege. Up to now, there is one thing that I have found impossible to do: installing Numix Square icons. Ideas?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> heya guyz
<SpicyInTheMiddle> .bashrc is apparently dorked, but because of this I can't access it with a gedit $HOME/.bashrc - how do I get to it?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> (all I see are some alternate bashrc's from a source install. OpenFOAM for the curious)
 * SpicyInTheMiddle jumps to his doom from a first story window
 * SpicyInTheMiddle is kerflempt
<TechChristoph> Hallo
<SpicyInTheMiddle> heya
<SpicyInTheMiddle> so anyone have any ideas for how I restore/fix/etc a .bashrc file that I may or may not have dorked?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> just touching base. Apparently all I had to do to fix the terminal not showing rion@SpicyInTheMiddle~$ is type Ctrl-C and voila
<SpicyInTheMiddle> it's back
<TechChristoph> SpicyInTheMiddle: so you deleted /etc/ ?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> oh
<TechChristoph> oh well then
<TechChristoph> ...
<SpicyInTheMiddle> no apparently the previous command from last night, source $HOME/.bashrc was still running
<SpicyInTheMiddle> i was trying to install/compile the sources for OpenFOAM as per their tutorial
<TechChristoph> but is /etc/ still existing ?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> and like 99% of the code I've ever written has been for microcontrollers, so this giant pile of dependencies is kind of a new thing to me.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> umm. one sec.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> yes, /etc still exists
<SpicyInTheMiddle> it's full of things
<TechChristoph> some error output ?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> gnome-system-tools, ghostscript, gnome-app-install hddtemp.db... all kinds of stuff
<SpicyInTheMiddle> oh no. it just went to a new line with a blinky cursor
<SpicyInTheMiddle> and i even closed the terminal and opened a new one and all I got was []
<TechChristoph> and now ?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> not a rino@SpicyInTheMiddle~$[]
<SpicyInTheMiddle> now it's normal with the prompt and cursor like they're supposed to be
<SpicyInTheMiddle> like, i went cd /etc and did an ls -l to see if it still existed with its contents.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> so woot woot.
<TechChristoph> .bashrc is there ?
<SpicyInTheMiddle> but figured i'd report back since... idk what actually happened, but if someone's trying to compile something and does the thingy thing with the dodad, that's what you do is the ctrl-c to kill things. apparently.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> #technicalterms
<SpicyInTheMiddle> oh one sec.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> bash.bashrc is there
<SpicyInTheMiddle> as is bash-completion
<SpicyInTheMiddle> and bash_completion.d
<TechChristoph> ok then it should work
<SpicyInTheMiddle> aye
<SpicyInTheMiddle> it does now.
<TechChristoph> ok good for you
<SpicyInTheMiddle> i just have no idea what I did, so I figured I'd let y'all know since I asked last night and there was some question about the integrity of bashrc and all that jazz.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> like... i don't know enough to know if it was an oops on my part, or a bug, or what.
<SpicyInTheMiddle> anyhow, cheers, and thanks for pointing me in the right-ish direction. *high fives and such*
<TechChristoph> no problem
<CrazyTux> hello, can I install Xubuntu Desktop on Ubuntu Mate 18.04? will it create any conflicts and inconsistencies?
<TechChristoph> CrazyTux: let me google that for you
<TechChristoph> https://xubuntu.org/
<CrazyTux> hello, can I install Xubuntu Desktop on Ubuntu Mate 18.04? will it create any conflicts and inconsistencies?
<TechChristoph> CrazyTux: no you cant
<CrazyTux> TechChristoph, why?
<TechChristoph> don't know
<TechChristoph> why are you asking the same question twice ?
<CrazyTux> TechChristoph, I just wanted to know the best way of installing multiple DEs without creating any conflicts. I know multiple DEs can be installed.
<CrazyTux> I got disconnected.
<TechChristoph> https://linuxconfig.org/8-best-ubuntu-desktop-environments-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux#h6-xubuntu-desktop
<TechChristoph> this website maybe helps
<TechChristoph> and this
<CrazyTux> TechChristoph, ok. Thanks.
<CrazyTux> actually, I had installed Xubuntu DE on Mate when I was using 16.04. Some fonts and themes got messed up. That is why I asked this question.
<TechChristoph> ok
<TechChristoph> CrazyTux: now you got some help i tink
<TechChristoph> i think
<CrazyTux> ok.
<TechChristoph> CrazyTux what irc-client do you use ?
<mate|22320> Hello I wonder if someone can help me?
<TechChristoph> mate|22320: what kind of problem you have ?
<mate|22320> I have been trying to install ubuntu-mate on my old laptop and just geting the same results.  that it not finds the os when the computer restarts
<betotho> hola
<TechChristoph> up
<con> good morning ,I have been having a problem down loading updates...it tells me "failed to load repository information...how can I fix this problem...Thanks...
<guest-pmd3pa> jo2036
<guest-pmd3pa> jo2036
<guest-pmd3pa> jo2036
<linos> when booting ubuntumate, I' receiving the following message: [FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules.  How can I fix this FAILED message?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-11
<Fretegi> afternoon folks
<Fretegi> quick question.  im looking to build gnucash from source so i have a lter version that what is available in the ubuntu repo's.  if i build it into /usr/local is apt going to try and replace it with the lower version in the repo's?
<ole_denmark> g nickserv indentify 270536OLE
<OxOO> The panel window list shows some programs from other than the current workspace even though I have "show windows from current workspace" selected. These programs are also bold/highlighted. Can I change so these only show on their own workspaces?
<TacoGS> Seems that python-gnomekeyring was intentional left out of bionic or it was forgotten
<mate|68617> Hi, is it normal that the mate installation takes more than 24 hours? Thanks
<TechChristoph> mate|68617: you install it with a usb-stick _
<TechChristoph> or a cd ?
<chriswere[m]> Hi folks, I'm having a little issue during the upgrade process. I get a pop up that says that "grub-efi-amd64-signed" failed to install into /target/. Does anyone have any thoughts on how to procede?
<diogenes_> chriswere[m], how many storage devices you've got hooked up to your pc?
<chriswere[m]> 2. I'm installing / onto sda and /home onto sdb. It's a complete nuke and pave install.
<chriswere[m]> I've checked and the grub is set to install onto sda as it should.
<diogenes_> chriswere[m], i mean how many external devices (like usb drives, external drives etc.) you've got inserted into your laptop at the moment of installation process?
<chriswere[m]> Just usb stick with the installation medium.
<diogenes_> so what is /dev/sdb then?
<chriswere[m]> sda is a 120 hdd i want to install / (and grub) on, sdb is a 1tb drive i want to install /home to and sdc is the USB drive with the installion media.
<diogenes_> oh i see, i've seen many cases people encounter issues when installing on separate drives
<TacoGS> Today is just going to be one of them days, software boutique won't load with 3D enabled in virtualbox :P
<chriswere[m]> ok, I'll whack everything on the 1tb drive and see how that goes.
<chriswere[m]> Okay, it's giving me the Installation Complete dialoge, so that looks promising.
<chriswere[m]> and it boots. Thanks for the help diogenes_
<diogenes_> chriswere[m], yw
<mate|97253> hi all im new can someone help me out please
<stirage> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-12
<budheswarbaghel> @yuuki_ hi there
<budheswarbaghel_> CLEAR
<budheswarbaghel_> CLEAR ALL
<budheswarbaghel> is anyone online there
<chriswere[m]> Hey folks. For some reason I have the South African English language pack pre-installed in Firefox (in 18.04). I don't know why it's there and I can't seem to remove it.
<chriswere[m]> I can't seem to find an installation candidate anywhere. In firefox it says it's installed but unverified, and I can't find anything in the distro packages.
<chriswere[m]> Ahh not to worry, I eventually found the correct package to remove.
<padgaland> I just updated to 18. and nw i dont have welcome anymore
<TonyH1212> Hi Guys, just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work that has gone into the latest release. I have installed it on a couple of my laptops in the last week or so and so far I'm really impressed, so much so I am tempted to make Ubuntu Mate my daily driver distro. I'm still in learning mode as to the difference with Snap packages as apposed to the
<TonyH1212>  traditional synaptic or apt install method of installing new applications but I'm sure ill get there eventually.
<TonyH1212> just did an install on my Lenovo x230i took all of 20 minutes from start to fully updated and data restored, brill.
<clendee> About 2,600 results (0.52 seconds)
<clendee> Search Results
<clendee> Bug #1769776 “Home/End/PgDn/PgUp keys not working LUBUNTU ...
<clendee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1769776
<clendee> 5 days ago - I'm a first time user of any Linux Ubuntu after having ditched Windows 10 ... Home/End/PgDn/PgUp keys not working LUBUNTU 1804 on Inspiron ... I just installed LUBUNTU 18.04 LTS x86_64 on a brand new Dell Inspiron ...
<ubottu> bug 1769776 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Home/End/PgDn/PgUp keys not working LUBUNTU 1804 on Inspiron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769776
<mate|92940> Hi folks, Im having an issue with the keyboard mapping on my X220, Home/End/Insert/Delete, and PgUp/PgDn are not functioning as intended,
<mate|92940> They either dont work at all or are mismatched.  I have set the layout to English (UK) and the model to Generic-105 key PC (Intl)
<mate|92940> I welcome any thoughts
<TechChristoph> Guten Abend
#ubuntu-mate 2018-05-13
<mate|99496> :)
<OxOO> The panel window list shows some programs from other than the current workspace even though I have "show windows from current workspace" selected. These programs are also bold/highlighted. Can I change so these only show on their own workspaces?
<alkisg> OxOO: if you don't get an answer here, try also in #mate-dev; and better yet, in weekdays...
<OxOO> thanks alkisg
<pragomer> i installed a fresh ubuntu-mate 18.04 in virtualbox. I switched to "mutiny" and want to pin "caja" to the dock. but I am not able to move one of the starters. none of them are locked, but I cannot move, lets say, caja to the top
<pragomer> any ideas?
<pragomer> I can right-click to the starter, and select "move", but I cannot move it at all
<mate|96129> Does anyone else have get double of everything when changing to "Mutiny" in  MATE tweak?
<pavlushka> mate|96129: no
<mate|96129> I think it is bugged since im using dual monitor setup
<wallet_> 6
<wallet_> 7
<wallet_> 367
<wallet_> 56
<wallet_> 509
<wallet_> 865
<mate|5808> isso funfa
<matechrislea> Hey folks, just updated to 18.04 and was wondering if anybody's about who could maybe help me with what I hope is a trivial keybinding issue?
<Pavel> Hi all, I use Ubuntu mate 18.04 in persistent mode (but I do not know, default name and password) :-/
<Pavel> Can anyone tell me?
<mate|2527> alguem pode me ajudar, instalo cloud da intelbras mais nao consigo fazer funcionar
<swift110> So I boot into Ubuntu Mate and it doesn't boot up normally. It comes up as a desktop with only a few options. Those being shut down, text size and desktop environment. Nothing else shows up on the screen
